# Knitting Tea Party - 5th to 7th August



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and in Los Angeles it's time for tea!

No problem deciding what to give you this week, loads and loads of blackberries hereabouts, so it's jam making time.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Blackberry and Apple Jam*
_Makes about 5 lbs_

_Ingredients:_
1 lb 8 oz (680g) blackberries, thoroughly rinsed
1 lb 8 oz (680g) cooking apples (weight after peeling and coring)
10 fl. oz (285ml) water
3 lbs (1360g) sugar

_Method:_
Roughly chop the peeled and cored apples and place them in a stainless steel pan with the blackberries and the water. Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, until the apples have completely pulped.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Stirring frequently, boil hard until setting point is reached, usually about ten minutes.

Remove from heat and allow the jam to cool slightly, before pouring into warm sterilised jars and sealing.

_Now you have lots of jam, you need something to do with it:_

*Jam Sandwich Biscuits*
_Makes about 15_

_Ingredients:_
8 oz (225g) self-raising flour
pinch salt
5 oz (140g) butter
4 oz (115g) caster sugar
large egg, beaten
jam
icing sugar for dusting

_Method:_
Sift the flour and salt into a mixing bowl and rub in the butter to make fine crumbs. Add the sugar and mix through. Mix to a very stiff dough with the beaten egg.

Turn out onto a lightly floured board and knead gently until smooth. Put the dough into a polythene bag and chill in the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

Roll out quite thinly and cut into about 30 rounds with a 2" cutter. Transfer to lightly buttered baking trays and prick well with a fork.

Bake at 175degC/350degF/Regulo 4 for about 12 to 15 minutes, until pale gold. Remove from the oven and allow the biscuits to rest for 2 to 3 minutes before transferring them to wire racks to cool.

When cool sandwich biscuits together with a blob of your favourite jam or marmalade and dust with icing sugar.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Good evening, Dave! I missed last weekend's tea party (traveling) so I am looking forward to a pleasant weekend of tea and conversation even more than usual.  Thanks for hosting!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Dave and everyone, 
I've already made loads of blackberry jam. We seem to have load around here. Also made blackberry and apple crumble and just plain stewed blackberries served with creme fraiche - delicious.
Hope everyone has a great week end. I shall be decorating my new craft room. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purple v - weren't you building on to your house - a new bedroom - just wondering how it was going.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather. 
Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Dave - that blackberry & apple jam sounds divine! I only wish it weren't too hot to actually cook anything.

We're at day 36 in a row with temps at or above 100F. Last 4 days our thermostat was reading 110-115F and the sensor is on the patio in the shade. We're longing for the good old days of 100-105F. LOL

I'm going to dig out my Celtic Pumpkin Bread recipe, and see if I can't find my pumpkin cheesecake pie recipe as Autumn is nearing soon. These are both recipes my family and friends really enjoy, so I hope you all will enjoy as well.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave your jam sounds wonderful, Wow! and I missed so much good other fruits this year. My SIL said she couldn't give some of her plums and peaches away this year I told her she should have called me. My mom makes a really good plum jelly. I will have to dig out her recipies and post some they are old I don't know where she got most of them.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

This has been a favorite of family and friends for the last 20 years! It is always made for the American Thanksgiving, as well as Christmas.

My favorite way to eat it is to microwave a slice for 30 seconds, then put butter on top. YUM

For those with nut allergies, they may be omitted, just be sure to supplement with extra dried fruit to compensate. Any dried fruit you like may be used. My friends and family tend to prefer the non-Celtic dried tropical fruit mix. I'll admit that it is good, but I prefer dried apples, plums, and cherries.

Enjoy!


Celtic Pumpkin Bread

INGREDIENTS:

1 ½ to 2 cans pumpkin. (or 1 large can)
1 Cup butter, melted
¾ Cup water
4 eggs
2 teaspoons baking soda
3 ½ Cups flour  sifted
2 ¼ Cups sugar
1 ½ teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons cinnamon
½ teaspoon nutmeg
1 Cup Chopped nuts, chopped macadamia nuts,slivered almonds or chopped walnuts (or a combination totaling 1 cup of mixed nuts)
1 Cup raisins, or dried fruit mix such as pears, apples, apricots and plums, chopped.

METHOD:

Preheat oven to 350 F.

Mix together pumpkin, melted butter, water, and eggs. Blend in baking soda, flour, sugar, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, and fruit. Place in greased and floured baking loaf pan. A rectangular cake pan with high sides will also work. Bake at 350 F for one hour, or until top is golden.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone,
> I've already made loads of blackberry jam. We seem to have load around here. Also made blackberry and apple crumble and just plain stewed blackberries served with creme fraiche - delicious.
> Hope everyone has a great week end. I shall be decorating my new craft room. Hugs PurpleV


I'll probably get onto the Bramble Jelly next week, but I got some early cooking apples so I thought I'd make one of my favourite jams.

If anybody has never made their own jam and fancies having a go, blackberry and apple is the easiest to make, it sets every time with absolutely zero trouble, it's a very good one to start with.

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Friday, Dave and everyone! Thank the Lord, we had decent temps today...only in the lower 80's....so sorry for my TX and midwestern friends. Wish you could get some relief too!
Not able to make homemade jams and jellies any longer. But still can enjoy store bought on my rolls and bagels. Of course, they're not as good but better than nothing!!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather.
> Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


They work with most jams, best if it's quite a firm one, otherwise it can get messy!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just in case someone doesnt have the self rising flour for the biscuits, you can easily make some yourself. Sift together 1 cup flour, 1 1/2 tsp. baking powder, 1/2 tsp salt.
The wild blueberries are out in all their blue array around here. Of course that means the black bears will likely claim your blueberry patch when you show up to pick them! lol I have a crabapply tree fully loaded in my front yard. The apples are all green now and wont be ready to pick until the mid-end of September. It makes great marmalaide.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all. I'm making brupper tonight (breakfast for supper)--pancakes and sausage. This week was my oldest daughter's birthday, and I managed to get another pattern loaded onto Ravelry. I'm working on both a crochet and knitting project this week, going back and forth as I can't seem to focus on one in particular! We shall see if I make a lovely thing or just a big mess. 

The recipes look lovely and sound delicious, but alas, we have no berries. Temps have been hot, hot, hot here, and though we got a bit of rain this week, the weather folk are now predicting our drought will continue into another year and get worse...so we shall muddle through, I suppose, without any mud.

And I'm already thinking about my Halloween costume (most likely I will sew that) and a Christmas ornament for the Grand Boy (his first Christmas!). If anyone has any cute "baby's first" patterns, do please share. I try to make each of the kids an ornament every year out of something different, and having been a mom now for 27 years, I'm running out of ideas for new materials!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good evening Dave. How nice, two delightfully delicious recipes right off the bat. I'm going to make another one of my "fast food" suppers tonight, Focaccia Bread Pizza.

Ingredients

One large loaf of Rosemary and Garlic Focaccia bread

Three cups of your favorite marinara or other pasta sauce
1/4 lb button mushrooms or one large portobello, sliced
1/2 sweet onion sliced
one Corno di Toro or other sweet long red pepper sliced
3 to 4 garlic cloves, chopped
10 green ripe olives, sliced in half
grated Parmesan and Romano cheeses. about 2 cups or more
olive oil , marjoram, thyme, sage,basil

Method

Saute the garlic, onion, mushrooms,and pepper in olive oil. The vegetables should be crisp/tender and the mushrooms should be browned and done.

While vegetables are cooking, cut the bread into quarters and each piece in half the long way. Place the bread on foil covered baking sheets,brush with olive oil and bake in 350 degree oven until it is browned and crispy. Heat the marinara sauce together with the vegetables and cut the olives in half and reserve

Assembly

You should have 8 pieces of crispy well browned bread. Divide the vegetable and sauce mixure equally, spooning it onto the bread. If there is too much sauce, save it to use for pasta later.You want to have a good amount but you do not want to saturate the bread. Sprinkle the cheese on, sprinkle with a pinch of each herb, and place 5 olive halves on each piece. Place back into oven and bake until cheese melts and starts to brown. Makes eight servings.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds great maryanne, I wonder if with two teenaged gannets around, there'd be a slice left over for me!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sounds great maryanne, I wonder if with two teenaged gannets around, there'd be a slice left over for me!
> 
> Dave


When my teens were around, I'd have made a double batch, Dave!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather.
> Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


I used to make them - have twin granddaughters who are now in their mid-20s. What do you need - patterns or someone who can make them?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello to all - I will have to look at the Farmer's Market this weekend for some blackberries-unfortunately I don't grow any. I love jam on anything from toast to cheesecake! Tonight's dinner turned out perfect....it was a salad of Chinese cabbage, snow peas, green onions, red pepper, and oranges with a dressing of lime, cilantro, jalepeno and olive oil. We had tha with pan fried tilapia breaded with panko and cilantro. Very satisfying and delicious and didn't heat up the house.

I'm starting to nail down my Christmas projects and will begin those pretty soon--am almost done with my farmer's market bag and anxious to begin something else. 

Hope you all are doing well and Happy Knitting/Crocheting.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello to all - I will have to look at the Farmer's Market this weekend for some blackberries-unfortunately I don't grow any. I love jam on anything from toast to cheesecake! Tonight's dinner turned out perfect....it was a salad of Chinese cabbage, snow peas, green onions, red pepper, and oranges with a dressing of lime, cilantro, jalepeno and olive oil. We had tha with pan fried tilapia breaded with panko and cilantro. Very satisfying and delicious and didn't heat up the house.
> 
> I'm starting to nail down my Christmas projects and will begin those pretty soon--am almost done with my farmer's market bag and anxious to begin something else.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and Happy Knitting/Crocheting.


We went to our farmer's market this afternoon - for some reason it starts at 4PM instead of early AM as most do. Bought cantaloupe, watermelon, peaches, beets, eggplant and sweet corn so we're all set for the weekend. In order to lower my triglycerides I need to eat less bread and sweets and more fruits and veggies. That's not too difficult cause I love both.

I was tempted to buy blackberries, but they were very expensive. I envy you folks who can pick your own. So no blackberry recipes for me. Boo hoo!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi all. I'm making brupper tonight (breakfast for supper)--pancakes and sausage. This week was my oldest daughter's birthday, and I managed to get another pattern loaded onto Ravelry. I'm working on both a crochet and knitting project this week, going back and forth as I can't seem to focus on one in particular! We shall see if I make a lovely thing or just a big mess.
> 
> The recipes look lovely and sound delicious, but alas, we have no berries. Temps have been hot, hot, hot here, and though we got a bit of rain this week, the weather folk are now predicting our drought will continue into another year and get worse...so we shall muddle through, I suppose, without any mud.
> 
> And I'm already thinking about my Halloween costume (most likely I will sew that) and a Christmas ornament for the Grand Boy (his first Christmas!). If anyone has any cute "baby's first" patterns, do please share. I try to make each of the kids an ornament every year out of something different, and having been a mom now for 27 years, I'm running out of ideas for new materials!


Sorlenna, re your patterns on Ravelry, what is your Ravelry name so I can search for them?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi DorisT, I need some patterns to knit some up. I have 7 huge 48 liter tote bins of yarn stash. Great if you could post a link to some nice patterns for the Barbie Doll. I dont know if she has a Ken doll or not. chuckles, I had the old stiff fashion doll/dress up dolls that were about 10'' tall. I would hand sew them outfits that I am sure they were horrified to be in, but then at 12 yrs old, who cared? I had sewing scrapes from all Mom's sewing and it was heaven!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, my mini schnauzer is counting on those jam sandwich biscuits to be all oowee gooee so she has some great lickin time!! Hot biscuits and jam!! hummmmmm ok, only one for now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sorlenna, re your patterns on Ravelry, what is your Ravelry name so I can search for them?


My user name is the same there as here--makes it easier for everyone.  I hope you like them!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all from Aus the Sun is out and for the last few days it has been about 25 degrees celcius which is very lovely for the middle of winter. But the cold will be back soon it does give you hope that spring is coming. Not much planned for the weekend so knitting in front of the tellie sounds good at this point.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

good evening everyone, enjoying all the recipes that are posted. Dave the biscuits and jam sounds delicious! The little neighbor girl brought me a jar of raspberry jam this afternoon. I think the biscuits would taste real good real good with it. I'll be making them in the morning. Our tomatoes are getting ripe real fast. Its time to make salsa. I suppose that will be one of my projects next week.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
It is too hot in southeast Texas to cook. I just finished cooking the old fashion pot roast for the weekend. Plan on knitting and crocheting all weekend. Hubby is working his second job all weekend. So, you all will be my main source of communication. Thanks for being here.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello to everyone. It is 8 pm in Georgia, USA. I've been in the canning mode for a couple of weeks now; made tons of salsa and still have tomatoes out the wazoo! LOL May get up early and go to one of the local farmers markets tomorrow. Want to snag some peaches. Got my order of Harmony interchangeable needles from Knit Picks today so will definately be doing some more knitting. I absolutely love these needles. Temps today were 100 degrees farenheit. Stayed inside but poor DH had to work out in this heat. Already is chilling some bottled water for tomorrow to take to work with him. Gotta stay hydrated.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi DorisT, I need some patterns to knit some up. I have 7 huge 48 liter tote bins of yarn stash. Great if you could post a link to some nice patterns for the Barbie Doll. I dont know if she has a Ken doll or not. chuckles, I had the old stiff fashion doll/dress up dolls that were about 10'' tall. I would hand sew them outfits that I am sure they were horrified to be in, but then at 12 yrs old, who cared? I had sewing scrapes from all Mom's sewing and it was heaven!!


I'm not sure about the links, but I know I have a file drawer full of Barbie patterns. I used to crochet most of the ones I made for the gd's, but I think I have knitted patterns, also. Will see what I can find.

BTW, some of my patterns were from really old McCall's Needlework mags so I don't think we have to worry about copyrights. I don't think Barbie keeps up with the latest fashions anyway.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, re your patterns on Ravelry, what is your Ravelry name so I can search for them?
> ...


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doris T have you checked on knittingpatterncentral.com for barbie patterns? I believe they have several patterns for Barbie.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave and all my other KP friends. Hope this finds everyone doing well with their projects. I finished my somewhat made up maccasin slippers don't look that great but hubby likes them. I'm now working on Barbie clothes. Take care until later.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and all my other KP friends. Hope this finds everyone doing well with their projects. I finished my somewhat made up maccasin slippers don't look that great but hubby likes them. I'm now working on Barbie clothes. Take care until later.


Hope your pain is lessening, strawberry.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Doris T have you checked on knittingpatterncentral.com for barbie patterns? I believe they have several patterns for Barbie.


Thank you, but it's 5mmdpns who needs the patterns.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! I'm joining the tea party with a Mike's Hard Lemonade! Then I will probably switch to Coke. Still too hot to cook or even go outside. Love the opportunity to knit. I'm thinking about Christmas gifts. The men in the family don't really need anything knitted. It is just too hot in Texas most of the time! My sister wants a sweater so today I've been looking at yarn. I have picked out the pattern. The recommended yarn doesn't have many color choices so I am going to substitute. My sis wants pastel pink or lilac. Most of those colors are in baby yarn. Is it ok to use baby yarn for an adult sweater? I really couldn't think of a reason that you couldn't, but decided to ask my KP friends.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening all, I have been stuck in the house for several days now I just can not breathe when it is this hot. I am still fighting my sock and I think I have overcome all of the hard parts and on my way to finish 1.
Dave the Jam sounds good, in fact for dinner tonight I wanted eggs, so I cooked some ham and grits and made some biscuits and toped it off with some blackberry jelly, and pear preserves. I ate way to much and now it is all very heavy on my chest
.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all, i am so over this extreme heat. wed. our town of batesville made the national news with the record high, we were at 116 degrees, not counting the heat index. we concluded 3 days of extreme vacation bible camp. long days, but fun, i was over the crafts, and if i never see glue and glitter again, its ok by me. too hot to cook anything, so we have been surviving on sandwiches and my chicken salad with grapes, apple, pecan and celery with mayo, very refreshing, also i polished off the rest of the watermelon, oh, there is nothing better on a hot day. recipes sound good, just not while its hot. tomorrow after i get my sis to dialisis at 7,i am planning to put a good movie on and knit. still working on a baby cocoon. everyone stay in out of the heat and enjoy the wkend. later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi it is Saturday morning over here.
All this talk of blackberries- they are a noxious weed her- they take over everything, and kill off the native vegetation. Councils spray them so any wild blackberries must not be eaten as they are almost certain to have been sprayed- anf this seems to be the only way to control them. 
I don't hink I will winch about our hot weather in summer agsain (well I guess I will, but with an awareness of how much worse it could be)- 36 days over 100! 14 is really bad here.
We have had a great week wetherwise- it fogot it was winter and provided nearly a week of lovely spring weeather. Now cooler and rain but not really cold. Does mean I may get rained on at the footy this afternoon though.
Pumpkin- don't think we can get tinned over here. Would mashing cooked pumpkin work? and if so how much is in a tin? The Celtic Pumpkin Bread sounds good.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sounds great maryanne, I wonder if with two teenaged gannets around, there'd be a slice left over for me!
> 
> Dave


I doubt that you would Dave, I had three and it seemed as if one of them was always in a growth spurt. Maybe two batches would do it.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello Dave and all you KP folk,recipes sound great but we lost out on the black berries this year it was to hot and dry,oh well next year.The family is going on a outing tomorrow,children,grands and g-grand.We are going to a lovely place not to far from here (50 mi.) Ponce de Leon Springs it has plenty of shade trees with a beautiful place to swim clear water with a limestone bottom the source of the water is the spring it remains 68 degrees year round.I'll knit while they play. See y'all later, Glenda


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Evening all! Crazy week, at least it's a bit cooler here in Kansas. Thank goodness because the air conditoning went out about 5 hours ago. Still comfortable in the house. No windows open yet and all the fans on. Got to find someone who will take pity on a 4 month old as temps are supposed to get near 100 again tomorrow and fix what's ever wrong without charging Grandma and arm and a leg. 
No knitting. Feel like I spent a lot of time looking for work. Had an interview yesterday, but I just don't know. Work with my toy business tomorrow and then work at a Cactus show Sunday. All have a good week-end!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great maryanne, I wonder if with two teenaged gannets around, there'd be a slice left over for me!
> ...


Dave, if they're anything like teenagers in my family, two batches MIGHT work, but only if you get yours BEFORE you tell them it's done!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

[Hope your pain is lessening, strawberry.[/quote]

Thank You Doris T. Seen Dr. and he said I'm doing better them most patients he has. I asked about the pain and he said to give it a good 12 weeks. $ down, but it's getting better as long as soon as it starts I take my pill. I can now hold off for almost 5 hrs instead of 3. I'm so thrilled. He said I'll never be without pain but if he fixed even 50% I'm a happy camper and life is good. Well Life is good no matter what but it will be better. Thank you everyone for your prayers . I do believe in them and I think it all has helped my Dear Dear Friends.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Turkey Pinwheels
1 pkg. cream cheese softened, 1/4 c. jarred chutney ( whatever you like).black pepper to taste. cream together in a food processor until smooth.

6 buritto--size flour tortillas, 12 re-leaf lettuce leaves ( I use Romaine), 1 pound thin-sliced smoked Turkey, 1 seedless cucumber,thinly sliced, 3 to 5 plum tomatoes, thinly sliced.

Spread cream cheese mixture onto ea.Tortilla.Top ea. with 2 lettuce leaves. Divide sliced turkey among tortillas; layer es torilla equally with cucumber & tomato.

Tightly roll up; wrap in damp cloth and refridgerate several hours. To serve, unwrap cut ea. roll into 5 pcs. My family likes to eat them whole... Sorry they are like school on Saturday...No Class....ROFL

Enjoy My Dear Friends, and throw caution to the wind like us and have no class...oops did I say that out loud...MY BAD 
oh for those who want to know 94 cal,4 g fat(2 sat),5g pro,10g carb,1 fiber,247sodium,15 chol.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


I did years ago. I'll look up my patterns. I'm crochetting some now. I think I have some knitted sweater, skirts and I'm not sure what else. I planned on getting them out to make along with these crocheted ones. I think I placed them on my tower driver in a folder. Will check and post.
Strawberry4u/Sharon


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> ! My sister wants a sweater so today I've been looking at yarn. I have picked out the pattern. The recommended yarn doesn't have many color choices so I am going to substitute. My sis wants pastel pink or lilac. Most of those colors are in baby yarn. Is it ok to use baby yarn for an adult sweater? I really couldn't think of a reason that you couldn't, but decided to ask my KP friends.


Hi Pammie!

I don't see why you couldn't use baby yarn for an adult sweater. It is sooooo soft and cozy. I've been seeing baby yarns in colors other than pastels, too, so why not? I think it would be really comfy.

I've been getting baby yarn, too, as I've been doing charity knitting for baby hats to donate to Medical Center of Arlington. I'm having a blast doing that.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Howdee from the home of the Calgary Stampede, Canada. I have been knitting and frogging, and knitting and frogging socks for my Mother for Christmas. I have one cuff done and am half way through the other one. I finished one golf club cover and mailed it of the my DB to try it for size. 
We are having a evening thunder and ligntening storm kind of summer. Hot enough to run the fan but not the a/c.
Love the recipe for the Celtic Pumpkin Bread. Have a lovely cuppa and chat.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pumpkin- don't think we can get tinned over here. Would mashing cooked pumpkin work? and if so how much is in a tin? The Celtic Pumpkin Bread sounds good.


I'm guessing that the pumpkin bread would taste quite a bit better with using mashed cooked pumpkin over what is purchased in a can or tin. Just not sure how much to use.

I get Libby's brand, and they have 2 sizes in the canned pumpkin. The small one is 15oz and the large one is 29oz. I'm not sure how to do metric conversions for ingredients like pumpkin. I often prefer to use the larger can, as it is just easier.

If you do make it with the mashed cooked pumpkin, please share the results and how much you used.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good night to everyone from NJ, USA. It's finally cooled down a bit here & we've had the windows open for the past 2 days/nights. Some rain is predicted for Saturday night into Sunday, & we did have a storm on Monday evening. Wish I could channel some of this to all of you in Texas who are burning up in the drought. Older son, d-in-l, + baby granddaughter will be arriving for a 4 day visit next Thursday so this week will be spent preparing for our time together. We'll celebrate my DH's birthday on Friday evening (actual date is the 26th, but most of us will be together on the 12th ....only missing our younger son).I decided to roast the 20lb turkey that's taking up space in the freezer, so dinner will be plentiful, with leftovers for sandwiches over the next few days. And then there's the wonderful turkey stock to simmer for soup later.
Started off the evening with a "Tropical Breeze" cocktail..... coconut rum on the rocks with freshly squeezed lime juice.....run the cut surface of the lime around the rim of the glass, sit back, close your eyes, inhale, hear the palm fronds rustle in the breeze,feel the sand between your toes......
Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Darowil & Maelinde....I would guess that 3 1/2 cups of cooked mashed pumpkin would be a good equivalent measure. I make a different receipt of pumpkin bread (sorry, a well-kept family secret, but I do gift the breads)& that will make a nice moist product. I so enjoy fresh cooked pumpkin as a veggie with meals, my family in Brighton/Vic made it all the time. For some reason, we here in the US don't seem to do that very much. I do, as our entire family love veggies, & cooked pumpkin is a nice change from "the usual" things .


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

2Cats, how do you cook pumpkin? I have several ripening, just don't know how to cook them. City kid. We didn't even plant the pumpkin, it "volunteered".


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi DorisT, I need some patterns to knit some up. I have 7 huge 48 liter tote bins of yarn stash. Great if you could post a link to some nice patterns for the Barbie Doll. I dont know if she has a Ken doll or not. chuckles, I had the old stiff fashion doll/dress up dolls that were about 10'' tall. I would hand sew them outfits that I am sure they were horrified to be in, but then at 12 yrs old, who cared? I had sewing scrapes from all Mom's sewing and it was heaven!!


This site has lots of free knit barbie patterns. 
It has patterns for barbie, ken and the little dolls also. Hope this helps.
http://www.stickatillbarbie.se/

Lacey


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi again everyone, I am going to give you my recipie for my turkey salsa. It was one of the dishes that I made when I was a day or two from payday years ago. I didn't measure anything that I put into the recipie I just kinda seasoned to taste so I would say just lightly season it.

Take half a boneless turkey breast and cube it and put in a bowl. To this add about a teaspoon of ground ginger and 
pour in about a quarter cup of soy sauce a dash of pepper and mix well so the turkey is covered in the mixture with a good coating.
In a skillet melt about two tablespoons of butter and add turkey mixture. Cook until done. Now add a jar of mild chunky salsa and a large can of diced tomatoes add a 3/4 cup of chicken broth or water if you like simmer 30 minutes.
Cook 1 or 2 cups of rice whatever you need.
Serve Turkey Salsa over rice and make a tossed salad of your choice. Enjoy. It is also published on the butterball recipes pages I will have to search for a link if you want the recipie I submitted to them a few years ago. Makes a quick meal and sometimes turkey is less expensive than chicken.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I found my recipie for you all as it was submitted you can omit the garlic and use chicken or turkey broth for the rice in stead of water if you like.

Salsa Turkey Nuggets

2 Butterball® Fresh Turkey Breasts, cubed 
1 jar (medium size) salsa 
1 can turkey broth 
1 tablespoon butter 
3 tablespoons grapeseed oil 
1/4 teaspoon ginger 
2 cloves garlic 
1 cup uncooked long-grain rice 
2 3/4 cups water 
salt and pepper, to taste 
Directions Serving Suggestions 1.In a skillet, heat butter and 2 tablespoons oil with garlic, salt, pepper and ginger.

2.Add cubed turkey breast and saute until turkey is done.

3.Add salsa and turkey broth; simmer 30 minutes

4.Put rice in 2-quart casserole bowl with water and 1 tablespoon of oil. Cook in microwave 20 to 23 minutes or until desired tenderness.

5.Serve rice on a plate and spoon turkey and salsa over rice.
Serve with a salad and rolls and enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patty -

you can cut it in half - clean out the seeds - place on cookie sheet cut side down - bake 350 until soft - then just scrape out the pumpkin - freeze or use right away. it's great in pie just fresh out of the pumpkin skin. safe the seeds to fry in a little butter - salt - great snack.

sam



pattys76 said:


> 2Cats, how do you cook pumpkin? I have several ripening, just don't know how to cook them. City kid. We didn't even plant the pumpkin, it "volunteered".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the night is almost half over so had best call it a day and hit the sack. hope to have new puppie pictures. they were three weeks old today. still haven't named them

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the turkey receipt Ciyona, I'm not a great fan of rice, but I can see it going really well with pasta.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> patty -
> 
> you can cut it in half - clean out the seeds - place on cookie sheet cut side down - bake 350 until soft - then just scrape out the pumpkin - freeze or use right away. it's great in pie just fresh out of the pumpkin skin. safe the seeds to fry in a little butter - salt - great snack.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I'll remember that!! Just saw a couple of days ago that you can use pumpkin puree the same way you use applesauce to replace fats in baked goods. Among other things. It was on The Doctors, you can look it up at thedoctorstv.com (I think is the website)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello to all - I will have to look at the Farmer's Market this weekend for some blackberries-unfortunately I don't grow any. I love jam on anything from toast to cheesecake! Tonight's dinner turned out perfect....it was a salad of Chinese cabbage, snow peas, green onions, red pepper, and oranges with a dressing of lime, cilantro, jalepeno and olive oil. We had tha with pan fried tilapia breaded with panko and cilantro. Very satisfying and delicious and didn't heat up the house.
> 
> I'm starting to nail down my Christmas projects and will begin those pretty soon--am almost done with my farmer's market bag and anxious to begin something else.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well and Happy Knitting/Crocheting.


I don't have any brambles of my own, but there are loads of little woods around me that are full of them, as well as the heath which has all kinds of goodies. They do grow like a weed and can spread at an amazing rate, but the parks department hacks them back every Autumn and keeps them under control.

I freeze loads and use them through the year in pies or cooked for a few minutes in the microwave and set in jelly made with sugar-free jelly crystals as a healthy dessert.

Dave


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Regarding the pumpkins, is there a difference in the pumpkins grown for Halloween Jack-o-lanterns and what you are using in recepies? This city girl doesn't know anything about gardening. I can't even keep house plants alive more than a week.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Doris T I'm sorry that I didn'get my posting go for my Barbie doll knitted patterns up faster, Happy knitting outfits. Maybe next time and if you need any help I'll be happy to help you. Theu are fast and fun, I'm hear for you if you need my help.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Does amy one know where I can purchase an Americam Doll at a resonable price? I need two possible 3.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> purple v - weren't you building on to your house - a new bedroom - just wondering how it was going.
> 
> sam


Hi Wren and good morning from the UK. Yes, we have just put a new 2 storey extension on to our house, giving us a new bedroom with bathroom and walking-in wardrobe and extending our louge. Which means one of the other bedrooms becomes my craft room. The whole build was completed in 3 months and we are very pleased with the result. It means I haven't had much time for knitting recently, but I'm a dab hand at decorating! Hope you have a good week-end. PurpleV


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purple V Enjoy, Enjoy. I love to decorate and I LOVE having my big craft room.



Pammie - Mike's Hard Lemonade (or the limeade) has always been my favorite. We really need to get together and share the cool while we knit. Esp. if we get any of those rolling brown outs. Have you tried the Dailey's from Walmart? They are like a foil juice pack for adults, freeze for 8 hours and you have a delicious 5% alcohol frozen slush in about 4 different flavors - one is lemonade - and the pomegranate margarita is to die for....
As to baby yarn - it would be OK but most is acrylic. Check out KnitPicks washable wool or the Shine. They have so many beautiful colors and lots of pastels.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, Oh... Just looked at clock and it is almost 4 AM. Darling neighbor is sending over 2 laborers tomorrow to pull all my weeds and trim bushes. When it is over 105, I don't leave the house. Guess I'd better go to bed so I am up and dressed when they arrive. Need to put picks in for plants I don't want pulled. 

Hubby made fabulous key lime pie yesterday. I know it was the Cooks Illustrated recipe. I'll see if I can catch him before he leaves in AM so he can share. Nighty Night....


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi- No jam or ornament, but I made the little ones a regulare sweater, then knit patches of various shapes in odd colours and sewed them in place and tied the ends with a bow. Under the patch would be a candy in a wrapper or a little toy or game, depending on what I could find at the Dollar store, little cars, etc
like you can buy several of in a package. This made it a fun sweater and not just "clothes" from grandma" 
Hope this gives someone an idea Ruth


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Here in PA we have finally started getting some cooler nighttime temperatures so the sleeping is better --- EXCEPT that on our evening walk yesterday our dog tried to get to know a skunk. Air quality quickly plummeted! Today DH and "Stinky" (formerly known as Gunner) are doing training with the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association (NAVHDA) so I am enjoying the quiet and the clear air.

Recent knitting has been focused on cap & scarf sets for residents of a local veterans' personal care home. They usually have 19 residents at a time and our church shawl group decided to make each one a cap and scarf for Christmas.

Another group at church is making flannel 'raggy quilts' and no-sew fleece blankets to send to the US Army hospital in Germany. They will be given to the wounded treated there.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning Dave and all KP friends. All the wonderful recipes being posted I need to get them printed and prepared when the temps are cooler. 

We had some relief yesterday, but not a whole lot. 

Ya'll have a wonderful day. Going to to my therapy so my day can get started. 

Having a dense moment so need to go to my LYS in Pensacola for instruction. It's a Bolero that I can't seem to visualize the sewn sides and being able to wear.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Does amy one know where I can purchase an Americam Doll at a resonable price? I need two possible 3.


Do you mean American Girl doll ? I collect them and buy most of mine on Ebay. Buying them new you have to get them through American Girl.com or one of their stores.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It is about 8:30am here in New Hampshire. Off to the local farm stand for corn and tomatoes! I've just finished a baby shower gift, and am awaiting a new shipment of yarn from the WEBS sale. I'll just make some American Girl things for Christmas gifts while I wait. Have a great weekend everyone!
Dave, I've never heard of sandwich biscuits, but they sound wonderful!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.
> ...


Thanks Sharon. If it is easier for you, you can just pm me?? I have quite a bit of yarns, some fingering weight to ww. thicknessess. I crochet too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey, just a heads up to KPers; WEBS is having it's annual end of summer sale. Prices are reasonable on quite a few items. Website is www.yarn.com


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, I've missed your tea party's...  I've tried to stay away from the computer & get some work done. I decided to crochet a "Blankie" for my 5 adult children/spouses... so I ordered the yarn then counted the months to complete this grand venture :shock: but all is well, I have 2 under control & the others will fall in place. Also been doing hats & dish clothes & body scrubbers for my ADD :wink: :wink: and more cocoons... My daughter will be having her 2nd son in Dec. and my2nd oldest daughter will be married in April (in Atlanta :thumbup 
The boys & I will be hopping the train to Chicago on the 18th of this month to spend time with my DH as he finishes packing to move home (NY) after a long 4 1/2 yrs. of separation due to work. He came home for Christmas & 3 wks. in summer, but that's it ! :shock: He has turned in the paperwork for his (our) retirement last Wed :thumbup: :thumbup:  :-D so he will be done by Nov !! :thumbup: amazing what you can do when you put your mind to it or have no choice :? :hunf: We survived  
so that's my rambles ....


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good morning everyone from St. Louis! This begins the last week before school starts. I am trying to get my sleep patterns back to "school routine" ones. We actually had a good shower yesterday - it had been quite a while since our last rain. I know it is nothing like Texas, though. Next two days in a heat advisory then they are promising cooler weather next week - in the high 80's. I just received some yarn from the Mary Maxim sale last week, so I have it stacked in my "to do" list! Tonight out for Mexican to celebrate my cousin's birthday - OLE! I hope everyone is doing well today,and I'm glad you are progressing well Strawberry. Have a good week - see you next Saturday!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Lacey. I will check out the site this afternoon. Mom and I are off to a yard sale this morning. Perhaps there is a Barbie doll I can get just to try the clothes on for size. The local health clinic is having a yard sale for fun raising. Cheers!!
Mom used to keep the seeds from the jack o lantern pumpkins, wash them, and bake them in the oven. Nice nibbles for us!! She used to make loads of pumpkin pie every year.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather.
> Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


5mmdps  I have quite a few barbie doll patterns, but hun, try your luck on the internet  Let me know if you need help searching. Try google.com Then type in "Barbie+Free Knitting Patterns"


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Saturday morning here and I'm having my tea. Dave, last night I made your zuchini lemon ricotta pasta from a few weeks back. It was delicious and I will certainly make it again! Thanks so for the recipe.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello from not sure if it wants to be nice or rainy today London.
The recipes sound great and I think I will have to try the jam as I can get the berries and apples without leaving the garden. And the Celtic Pumpkin bread sounds delish. For all my UK friends, you can cook a Butternut squash and substitute it for the canned pumpkin. It is just as good, if not better! (But, don't use pumpkin cus that is not good).
Enjoy the weekend each and every one.


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Tea Time to all and thanks Dave, for hosting. 
We are at one of our son's home and out the windshield I see the ever beautiful Mt Shasta which even in August still has a lot of snow!
Can't wait to make the Blackberry Apple Jam and Biscuits - again Dave, thanks for those recipes!
As to type of pumpkin - here in the States I use a small pumpkin called Pie Pumpkin. There are several varieties and the meat is sweeter than the ones for jack-o-lanterns.
At the moment I am making a set of kitchen things for some young friends who are getting married next Saturday.
Happy Week to Everyone!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

5mmdpts - regarding Barbie clothes. Go to Knitting Pattern Central for some patterns. Also, http://www.stickatillbarbie.se will give you a huge amount of patterns. The directions are in English and several other languages.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning all from Southern California. It is now 7:15 a.m. For some reason I awoke today at 6:00 a.m. Put away pots and pans from last nite's dinner and am just finishing first cuppa joe. For dinner last nite I cooked polenta topped w/sauce made from l/2 onion, 1 Italian hot sausage, tomato, red bell pepper, squeeze of tomato paste some broccoli and white wine. Mixed in some Manchago cheese into the polenta as a base. It was yummy. 

DD and family moved back here from 2 yrs in Potomac, MD. Good to have them back. I've missed them. Grandkids are getting so big. 

So good to get up in the a.m. and go to a Tea Party. 

Tonite Special Friend and I are going to dinner, then the movies to see, don't know exact name, but the one about the beginning of Planet of the Apes.

Tomorrow is his GD's b'day, so going for bkfst at nine, then the last of our series of the Thousand Oaks Philharmonic, then free concert in the Park. This week is Village People. Busy day. Hope you all have a great one too.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks Dave for the recipes. i just might have to get brave and try to make jam for the first time. last night i told my son he could choose any animal he wanted for me to make for him for camp. so he went through all my patterns and decided upon a little bird from http://www.knittedtoybox.blogspot.com. i also gave him free range on the colours. i will admit he did a pretty good job on the colour combo. i will try to post a pic of it later today. as for now i'm off to do laundry and get him packed for camp tomorrow. he will be gone till Friday night. what to do with myself while he is gone. i know make more purple hats from my small stash of yarn only. i just might also get them washed and off to the hospital this week as well for the babies. so my hospital can give some much more needed awareness to parents new and old when it comes to shaken baby syndrome. thanks to all who have lovingly offered to help raise awareness.
hope everyone has a wonderful weekend full of yarn
Andrea


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning all from San Diego. It is 7:30 am and the sun is shining brightly. Looks a little overcast by the beach. Since I am having some back and arm problems wont' be on long. Compression fractures in lower back and pain in right shoulder and arm. See the specialist next week. 

HOWEVER, I will add to the recipe file with a special recipe for 

Fresh Peach Bread

Blend 1 pound of sliced unpeeled peaches , 1 tsp ascorbic aci
.....1/2 cup sugar, pinch salt.

Freeze in 1 cup or 2 and 1/4 cup portions for future use.

To make the bread......
Mix 1 1/2 cups sugar, 1/2 cup shortening(margarine, 
Crisco), 2 eggs , 2 1/4 cups peach puree, 2 cups flour 
1 tsp. cinnamon, 1sp. soda, 1 tsp,baking powder, 1 tsp.
vanilla, 1/4 tsp. salt. Add chopped pecans.

Bake at 325 degrees for 55 min. to one hour. Freezes well.
Makes one large or two small loaves. This is easy and delicious. If need be, you can use canned peaches, drained well.
Sometime I use fresh lemon juice for the ascorbic acid, or not at all. I just use a squeeze of lemon.........Enjoy
mlk


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I shall enjoy my craft room when it is finished. Spent this morning stripping off old wall paper which left a very sticky glue all over the walls, so I guess this afternoon will be washing down the walls and plastering up the cracks and holes. Looks like someones had a go at it with a machine gun, then it was my son's bedroom many years ago. Still it's just the right weather for decorating a bit overcast and rainy. No doubt we'll be stopping for afternoon tea shortly. Catch everyone later. PurpleV


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Dave, thanks for the simple but delicious sounding blackberry jam recipe. Everything down here in Devon is slow this year so blackberries, although abundant, are not ripe yet. But have written the recipe out and will definately make it soon. I usually pick carrier bags full, by the end of September and cook off and freeze them for all year use. Hello Purple V. Just to let you know I have finished the socks brother sent the wool for and they are lovely. Went into Wilkinsons to look at the wool and it is there in a different colourway but is now £l.67 per ball.Well at last my courgettes are coming and runner beans are only just ready for picking although covered in flowers. Dave I have grown round courgettes very prolific although small (about grapefruit size) any bigger and they go mushy. Very nice though. Have a good weekend everyone and thank you for your company. Jeannie


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning from the FINALLY rain-soaked East Mountains of Albuquerque, New Mexico!!!! Yes, we have finally had enough rain that the ground is still wet this morning. Yea!!!! I'll wish it on to the lovely folks in Texas now as they need it SO badly! I hope you all get some relief. 

On my 3rd cup (small) of coffee. Yummy! We get our coffee from a local roaster Whiting Coffee Company. My favorite is the Sumatra, 2nd one is Mocha Java. Buy whole bean and grind as necessary.

Last night we attended the last Zoo Music series which was a group call Sax Pack. They were a lot of fun, and their Jazz trended towards easy listening. They were fun and played with the audience. I'll miss the Friday night picnics and music. 

A lazy weekend is now here. Hubby sure needs the down-time as he has had a very hectic week at work, so that means he'll read a lot and I'll knit! I'm down to the last few rows of my 2nd sock and ready to graft the toe. I'll send a pic when I'm done. They came out pretty nice for my first pair.

Best wishes to all, good health and happiness. Since we now have wet ground, I think I'll break out the grill and grill some fresh sweet corn from local growers and be bad and eat a hot dog with it! Yummy!!!!

See ya'all in a little while!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

boring knit said:


> hello Dave, thanks for the simple but delicious sounding blackberry jam recipe. Everything down here in Devon is slow this year so blackberries, although abundant, are not ripe yet. But have written the recipe out and will definately make it soon. I usually pick carrier bags full, by the end of September and cook off and freeze them for all year use. Hello Purple V. Just to let you know I have finished the socks brother sent the wool for and they are lovely. Went into Wilkinsons to look at the wool and it is there in a different colourway but is now £l.67 per ball.Well at last my courgettes are coming and runner beans are only just ready for picking although covered in flowers. Dave I have grown round courgettes very prolific although small (about grapefruit size) any bigger and they go mushy. Very nice though. Have a good weekend everyone and thank you for your company. Jeannie


Hi BoringKnit, Glad you got the socks finished, can you post a photo please. I got the wool in a pink, turquoise, yellow and blue colourway and I'm making my grand daughter some fingerless mitts. It's still £1.27 in our Wilkinsons! Enjoy your courgettes and beans. Have a good week end. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Good morning to all from So. Calif.

I don't often post much during the tea party because the weekends are busy but read through all of it on Sunday night before going to bed. I love hearing about everyone's comings and goings and love the recipes.

Now, unfortunately, I will have too much time on my hands. I tripped over one of my sweet dogs in the middle of the night and broke my tibia bone.

I have surgery this Tuesday and then will begin a long recovery process - 4 to 6 months.

KP has been a godsend for my knitting and now that I am confined to home, a godsend for my sanity as well.

I'm so thankful to have a place to check in day or night and hear what is going on with my friends all around the world.

Gracieanne


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Maelinde - thanks ever so much for the pumpkin bread recipe. Sounds divine - makes me wish for fall and cool weather. Can't wait to try this. I'm off to a little neighborhood bookstore to knit with some friends while hubby takes the granddaughters to the Bass Pro Shop. Hope everyone has a wonderful week-end.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from So. Calif.
> 
> I don't often post much during the tea party because the weekends are busy but read through all of it on Sunday night before going to bed. I love hearing about everyone's comings and goings and love the recipes.
> 
> ...


Bless your heart, I hope you will be ok. If you need to talk with someone I think someone is on here 24/7 since we are all over the globe.
Wishing you all the best and very speedy recovery. Don't forget to show us all the knitting you get done.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Day all,

Its been a crazy, hectic week for me in Clare. Play opened last night, and I forgot how much prep work goes into a play;-). My dad came to see me, with his date, and commented that my part was smaller than last year's. It was, but I got the 'honor' of Assistant Director to go with it. Play opened last night, and for some odd reason, this group only does the shows for two or three nights and so we'll finish tonight, which leaves us with a Sunday take-down, we hope. It will be too late to take down the stage after the play tonight. Anyways, its been a fun eight weeks, but I almost look forward to not knowing what to do with myself next week-until I realize my house needs cleaning and I get to the projects I had set aside to prepare for this play. Alas, that's how life goes, and part of me can't wait for the next one;-). 
Good day, all. I hope everyone is recovering well who hasn't been up to par lately. Now to decide about recipes and food. And pull weeds out of the garden in the hope of getting more tomatoes;-).
Tanya


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your injury1
Your dog is absolutlely adorable!


gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from So. Calif.
> 
> I don't often post much during the tea party because the weekends are busy but read through all of it on Sunday night before going to bed. I love hearing about everyone's comings and goings and love the recipes.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Pattys76...I cook most types of squash in the microwave. It's very easy & alot less time/fuss. To do so, wash the pumpkin, then if it's not too big & will fit in your micro, poke a number of holes in it with a sharp meat fork.Place in a glass/microwave safe dish & run on HI at 5- minute intervals (depending on the strength of the microwave) until it's soft or caves-in. Then remove, allow to cool a bit, being careful of the steam-pull it apart some, remove cooked flesh & proceed with any receipt/recipe. This method works well on ANY squash.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning Dave. Oh.....I love the sounds of this recipe. I'm going to purchase the ingredients today. Can't wait.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Havn't joined in the tea party before, though I have enhjoyed reading it - but I realized this morning that my part of the country , the Pacific Northwest, is grossly underrepresented. While so many of you have been enduring horrible heat waves, we here have had a very gloomy summer with much rain. Finally, we are getting dry warm weather and when I was walking my dogs this morning I realized that we were going to have a bumper crop of blackberries this year. I am excited because I LOVE blackberry jam - especially when using apples instead of pectin. they on't be ripe until the end of the month, though. Actually they are considered a noxious weed here and we spend a lot of time digging them out. Actually, you can rent a herd of goats to come and eat them down to the ground. There was a herd of 210 goats clearing the side of the road on our island a couple of weeks ago! They are quite efficient and you don't have to pollute the ground with poisons.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from So. Calif.
> 
> I don't often post much during the tea party because the weekends are busy but read through all of it on Sunday night before going to bed. I love hearing about everyone's comings and goings and love the recipes.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of your accident...know you're not all right but how's that sweet dog!!?
Wishing you well and praying for an easy, pain-free recovery for you.
JuneK


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

sounds wonderfull,thanks for sending out the recipies.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your accident.thank goodness for KP.may u heal quickly.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

The Quiet Knitter said:


> Havn't joined in the tea party before, though I have enhjoyed reading it - but I realized this morning that my part of the country , the Pacific Northwest, is grossly underrepresented. While so many of you have been enduring horrible heat waves, we here have had a very gloomy summer with much rain. Finally, we are getting dry warm weather and when I was walking my dogs this morning I realized that we were going to have a bumper crop of blackberries this year. I am excited because I LOVE blackberry jam - especially when using apples instead of pectin. they on't be ripe until the end of the month, though. Actually they are considered a noxious weed here and we spend a lot of time digging them out. Actually, you can rent a herd of goats to come and eat them down to the ground. There was a herd of 210 goats clearing the side of the road on our island a couple of weeks ago! They are quite efficient and you don't have to pollute the ground with poisons.


Welcome, Quiet Knitter. It's interesting to read that goats can eat blackberry canes, thorns and all. But, then I guess goats will eat anything?

Do you live on one of the San Juan Islands, by any chance? Some day, I'd like to tour that area. Our GD is a Senior at Bastyr U. near Seattle and last weekend she and a group from school went to Lopez Island to do seaweed harvesting. Our daughter joined her and they had a wonderful time camping in tents and harvesting in kayaks. Then they spent one day drying the seaweed in the oven. It's supposed to be very nuritious!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

that is so interesting. love to hear about other customs.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Take care, Gracieanne! Please post pictures of all the beautiful things you will now have time to knit while you recuperate. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Gracieanne, sorry about your accident and to learn of your upcoming surgery. Looks like you've got a bit of a long road ahead of you.  Just know you're in many thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good morning from the FINALLY rain-soaked East Mountains of Albuquerque, New Mexico!!!! Yes, we have finally had enough rain that the ground is still wet this morning. Yea!!!! I'll wish it on to the lovely folks in Texas now as they need it SO badly! I hope you all get some relief.
> 
> On my 3rd cup (small) of coffee. Yummy! We get our coffee from a local roaster Whiting Coffee Company. My favorite is the Sumatra, 2nd one is Mocha Java. Buy whole bean and grind as necessary.
> 
> ...


Ok! They are done and on my feet!!! My very first pair of socks. I could sure use practice with grafting the toes, but other than that, I think they are pretty nice.

Now I'm on to start on the ones for family and friends for Christmas. They will be so excited to have them.

Thanks for viewing them, you are the first besides my DH who took the pic, and my smallest dog who is always at my feet when knitting.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Jacki said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from the FINALLY rain-soaked East Mountains of Albuquerque, New Mexico!!!! Yes, we have finally had enough rain that the ground is still wet this morning. Yea!!!! I'll wish it on to the lovely folks in Texas now as they need it SO badly! I hope you all get some relief.
> ...


Beautiful, maybe I'll get me a set of dpns for me upcoming birthday;-)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki, you did a beautiful job! Makes me want to try my hand at socks again after soooo many years. But I've got so many baby things to finish first.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

I too live in the beautil Pacific Northwest. (Gresham Oregon) Whenever I hear someone complain about our rainy weather I remind them how blessed not to have the HOT weather around so much of the country. I can't say I always like the cool and sometimes rainy weather but it is so much easier (at least for me) to deal with than heat!



The Quiet Knitter said:


> Havn't joined in the tea party before, though I have enhjoyed reading it - but I realized this morning that my part of the country , the Pacific Northwest, is grossly underrepresented. While so many of you have been enduring horrible heat waves, we here have had a very gloomy summer with much rain. Finally, we are getting dry warm weather and when I was walking my dogs this morning I realized that we were going to have a bumper crop of blackberries this year. I am excited because I LOVE blackberry jam - especially when using apples instead of pectin. they on't be ripe until the end of the month, though. Actually they are considered a noxious weed here and we spend a lot of time digging them out. Actually, you can rent a herd of goats to come and eat them down to the ground. There was a herd of 210 goats clearing the side of the road on our island a couple of weeks ago! They are quite efficient and you don't have to pollute the ground with poisons.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Oops sorry about that vast spacing.. I must have accidently hit the space bar...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Jacki, great socks.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

There are all kinds of free patterns on the internet. Just google them. Probably have them for Ken, too.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi DorisT, I need some patterns to knit some up. I have 7 huge 48 liter tote bins of yarn stash. Great if you could post a link to some nice patterns for the Barbie Doll. I dont know if she has a Ken doll or not. chuckles, I had the old stiff fashion doll/dress up dolls that were about 10'' tall. I would hand sew them outfits that I am sure they were horrified to be in, but then at 12 yrs old, who cared? I had sewing scrapes from all Mom's sewing and it was heaven!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kudos on the socks! I'm always so excited to have tried something new. I found them fast and fun and the yarn available is endless!

Now.....if it wasn't summer, I'd wear them. Maybe next time it rains I'll put them back on.

I always keep my first attempt at a new project...what do y'all do with your "firsts"?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jacki, you should see the first scarf I knitted using only the garter stitch. Oh boy oh boy, great big holes everywhere  I kept it and still have it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

martin keith said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to all from So. Calif.
> ...


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

NEW SOCKS!!!! Now I know there is someome as crazy as I am. I remember the first pair I ever did and I modeled them for everyone til I am sure they were sick of me and my socks. Have knitted many pair since and am still in awe that I made them. Keep up the good work...they are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Beverly Jean (Jul 10, 2011)

This is my first Tea Party. When I saw the heading my first thought was "Oh no! Not politics, in this fun knitting site." Thank you for not bringing up any political points of view here!


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave, I made the biscuits this morning. they are to die for!! Taste like short bread, only different shape and thinner. They were so good with the raspberry jam I got from the neighbor yesterday. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my first tea party and I am enjoying reading all the posts. I just got back from a 2week camping vacation. Found cute yarn shops and got nice patterns. Thanks for the recipes posted they sound yummy.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Dave for this weekend 'retreat' It is always a pleasure to click on the computer and look for new recipes and to see how everyone is doing. I agree with PatSAm..love our Northwest weather. Wishing everyone good health and happy knitting. I'm off to make some of these wonderful recipes. Be back soon


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Gracieanne, I'm sorry to learn of your accident. I just got back on the forum and read your post. I am just so glad that we are all here for you and for each other. It really will make any down time bearable. Here's wishing you a sucessful surgery and a rapid, uneventful recovery, and happy knitting.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather.
> Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


If it is patterns that you want for Barbie dolls try the library. My library had several different books for Barbie doll clothing.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh Gracieanne - Hope you heal well and quickly.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Jackie...love your socks... Great job!!! GracieAnne..I am so sorry to hear about your accident. God speed and don't forget to take good care of yourself and ASK for help. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave, Pasta works too. But when I come up with it I didn't have any pasta fettichine would work well as would angle hair. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Good morning to all from So. Calif.
> 
> I don't often post much during the tea party because the weekends are busy but read through all of it on Sunday night before going to bed. I love hearing about everyone's comings and goings and love the recipes.
> 
> ...


Hi Gracieanne,
So sorry to hear of your accident. I wish you a speedy recovery and as Martin said there's some one on here all the time. Take it easy and enjoy your knitting. I'm due for knee surgery sometime so I'll probably be in the same position as you. Hugs from across the Pond. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jackie, Wonderful socks and I love the colour - even if it's not purple. PurpleV


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you to all for the prayers and best wishes and kind thoughts. KP is truly a lifeline!

Hugs to all and again, many thanks.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Lacey said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DorisT, I need some patterns to knit some up. I have 7 huge 48 liter tote bins of yarn stash. Great if you could post a link to some nice patterns for the Barbie Doll. I dont know if she has a Ken doll or not. chuckles, I had the old stiff fashion doll/dress up dolls that were about 10'' tall. I would hand sew them outfits that I am sure they were horrified to be in, but then at 12 yrs old, who cared? I had sewing scrapes from all Mom's sewing and it was heaven!!
> ...


Thank you so much for that brilliant link, Lacey


----------



## onetouchofgracenursery (Jul 30, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and in Los Angeles it's time for tea!
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, Dave!
Thank you so much for the delicious sounding recipes! It is 2:45 pm in Durant, OK and the temp is only 102 degrees, which is a relief from yesterday, we survived 111 degrees, would love some nice rain and cooler weather!
I will be using the recipes you have so graciously shared very soon!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jackie, Wonderful socks and I love the colour - even if it's not purple. PurpleV


Hey Purple! Thanks! You know, it is all your fault I'm knitting socks.  Thanks so much for posting that wonderful link during the July 4 Tea Party. It is such an easy tutorial, and the actual basic pattern is much fun to knit. After a couple more pairs using that one, I'll get up my nerve to start adding some cables and lace to my stitching.

I'll post a pic of the purple ones (my DIL's favorite color) when I get them made. I chose some variegated cashmere for her. The ones I just started are variegated green, turquoise and purple. These skeins are from Peru


----------



## onetouchofgracenursery (Jul 30, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> This has been a favorite of family and friends for the last 20 years! It is always made for the American Thanksgiving, as well as Christmas.
> 
> My favorite way to eat it is to microwave a slice for 30 seconds, then put butter on top. YUM
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, Maelinde and tea party friends!
Maelinde, thanks so much for sharing your recipes, can't wait to try them!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV, I am very excited about your new craft room! Hope to see pictures as it develops & to hear much more about it!


----------



## onetouchofgracenursery (Jul 30, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good evening Dave. How nice, two delightfully delicious recipes right off the bat. I'm going to make another one of my "fast food" suppers tonight, Focaccia Bread Pizza.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


Good Afternoon, Maryanne, and tea party friends!
Maryanne, the focaccia bread recipe sounds delicious! I am looking forward to trying the recipe! I know my family will love it!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Thanks for the kudos on the socks! I'm always so excited to have tried something new. I found them fast and fun and the yarn available is endless!
> 
> Now.....if it wasn't summer, I'd wear them. Maybe next time it rains I'll put them back on.
> 
> I always keep my first attempt at a new project...what do y'all do with your "firsts"?


My first project.....it was in 1970. My then hubby was stationed in Tacoma, WA (Air Force). A friend and I taught ourselves to knit. We both knitted green cardigans with cables for our little 2 1/2 year old boys. I have no idea what happened to it - didn't think at the time of the importance of keeping it. But I do have two great pictures of him wearing it, and for that I am grateful. He's 43 now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ouch GracieAnne, how terribly unfortunate. I hope the surgery is a success and you find a comfortable position in which to knit while away the time knitting while it heals.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good afternoon to all from a cooler Texas afternoon! It's only 101! High should be around 105. Thank goodness for AC and fans. Rangers pulled it out last night so hopefully their slump is over. NBA still hasn't reached an agreement, but NFL will be starting soon. I prefer high school and college football to pro, but whatever game I watch, my knitting will be right here with me. My daughter is going to a pool party at 4:00 and we were discussing how "fixed" up she should get to sit in the hot sun. Five minutes outside and everything begins to sweat off. Ah, youth! I'm staying inside!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maryanne, your Foccacio Bread Pizza sound fast, easy, & delicious! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Dave, I made the biscuits this morning. they are to die for!! Taste like short bread, only different shape and thinner. They were so good with the raspberry jam I got from the neighbor yesterday. Have a great weekend everyone.


Glad they turned out well. It's a very basic biscuit receipt and there are many variations, I may post some another time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

susantrail said:


> Saturday morning here and I'm having my tea. Dave, last night I made your zuchini lemon ricotta pasta from a few weeks back. It was delicious and I will certainly make it again! Thanks so for the recipe.


Glad it was a success, I go for simplicity whenever possible.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

martin keith said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning to all from So. Calif.
> ...


Yes, What Martin Keith said


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

I was at the store yesterday.aqnd i have a question for you .what is the difference between british tea and american tea.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You're so welcome Sondra, but it looks like I made a mathematical error in the Focaccia Bread Pizza recipe. I said to cut 10 olives in half and place 5 halves of each of 8 pieces of bread. It should have read 20 green ripe olives.
Sorry about that everybody. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ouch GracieAnne, how terribly unfortunate. I hope the surgery is a success and you find a comfortable position in which to knit while away the time knitting while it heals.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. Hopefully I'll come out the other side of this as a much better knitter, always a silver lining.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Dandylion.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Beverly Jean said:


> This is my first Tea Party. When I saw the heading my first thought was "Oh no! Not politics, in this fun knitting site." Thank you for not bringing up any political points of view here!


I'm not really up to politics, religion or science, they're all far too difficult as subjects. This is a general chat over tea and cakes in the drawing room. General news about what everybody is up to, what we're working on and a few receipts scribbled on the backs on envelopes; here's where we consider the really important things in life!

Dave


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Beverly Jean said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first Tea Party. When I saw the heading my first thought was "Oh no! Not politics, in this fun knitting site." Thank you for not bringing up any political points of view here!
> ...


I'll drink to this!! Anne


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Gracieanne, Sorry to hear about your fall and long recovery time. I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Beverly Jean said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first Tea Party. When I saw the heading my first thought was "Oh no! Not politics, in this fun knitting site." Thank you for not bringing up any political points of view here![Dave
> ...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave ,have you or anyone heard from Chocolate Pom ? I think it's been nearly a month since the passing of her father & I hope she's coming round once again. Perhaps no news is good news here.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave and all...
By the time I get this Forum Newsletter the Dave's Tea Party page is already 10+ pages long LOL..

Hugs to Dave and all....
Love this thread.

Camilla


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Beverly Jean said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first Tea Party. When I saw the heading my first thought was "Oh no! Not politics, in this fun knitting site." Thank you for not bringing up any political points of view here!
> ...


This is exactly why I'm such a fan of KP and KPers. It's a relief that I long for all week. Delish' recipes, $ saving ideas on projects and food. (favorite things). It's always good for laughs and chuckles, with just enough sympathy and care thrown in. 
It truly is a Godsend.  Sorry Dave. Thanks so much for starting this off each week end so cleverly, and deliciously.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Good afternoon from Oregon this is my first post to the tea party as with Camilla I get it in a digest so it is 10 + pages but just love reading about the jam and biscuits. So sorry to all those in the heat wave I sure hope you get some cooler weather soon. I am more of a coffee drinker can I still join in take care and happy stitching I am finishing a sweater for my daughter and have also been working on Christmas gifts too. I am a disabled veteran and a single mom so I am home all the time.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Good afternoon from Oregon this is my first post to the tea party as with Camilla I get it in a digest so it is 10 + pages but just love reading about the jam and biscuits. So sorry to all those in the heat wave I sure hope you get some cooler weather soon. I am more of a coffee drinker can I still join in take care and happy stitching I am finishing a sweater for my daughter and have also been working on Christmas gifts too. I am a disabled veteran and a single mom so I am home all the time.


" I k & C so I won't kill people" Love this! 
Thank you for your service, Crochetmouse.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

olive from idaho said:


> I was at the store yesterday.aqnd i have a question for you .what is the difference between british tea and american tea.


It very much depends on which _British_ blend you are looking at. The most generally drunk tea in the UK comes under the general heading of a _Breakfast Blend_. It is fairly strong and full-flavoured, with a good bright colour under milk.

Most of these are variants of the _Co-Op '99'_ blend of teas to which many other mainstream blends are matched. Tea has long been believed to have many healthy properties, in Victorian times and earlier it was used as a general sort of tonic and physicians would write '99' when prescribing it. Although some of the claims made for tea over the years could be described as a trifle hopeful, it has been known to help some conditions since it contains a fairly gentle mix of chemical compounds generally believed to be beneficial.

One thing it seems to do quite well is relax the stomach, one famous and very popular blend is _PG Tips_. The 'PG' stands for _pre-gestive_, this tea was originally marketed as a before dinner drink as an aid to digestion.

Most of the tea I've had in America seemed much lighter in colour and to have a less strong flavour, I usually take it with a slice of lemon because, like European tea, it doesn't seem robust enough to stand up to milk.

It's all down to personal taste and what one is used to. There are regional variations within the UK, tea in the North of the country is generally stronger than in the South. The way tea comes out also depends on the water supply, blenders go to great lengths to ensure a cup of a particular blend, _Sainsbury's Red Label_ for example, tastes exactly the same wherever it's made; there differences between the tea sold in London which has very hard water and the blend sold in somewhere like Lancashire where the water is soft.

I'm sorry I can't give you a more specific answer, only a little of the background and historical context, they are very vague terms. As I said earlier, I find science far too difficult to digest with cake, that's why there's well over a dozen conditionals in this answer!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Heck yeah you can join...I too drink more coffee...and have acquired a taste for chocolate iced coffee to drink in all this heat LOL

LOVE LOVE LOVE your little avatar ..knitting mice are way too cute.

God Bless you as a veteran..and a single mom...YOU ROCK!!!
My sis was in Iraq this past winter and spring...she is my hero too.

BTW ..Dave is too kewl...he seems to embrace all of our little quirks..and makes the most amazing egg coSys lol even though he misspells COZY HA teasing.

Hugs,

Camilla



crochetmouse said:


> Good afternoon from Oregon this is my first post to the tea party as with Camilla I get it in a digest so it is 10 + pages but just love reading about the jam and biscuits. So sorry to all those in the heat wave I sure hope you get some cooler weather soon. I am more of a coffee drinker can I still join in take care and happy stitching I am finishing a sweater for my daughter and have also been working on Christmas gifts too. I am a disabled veteran and a single mom so I am home all the time.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Celebrating life today! Blueberry iced sun tea, small bagel, leftover hash browns & spinach-mushroom omelette. Great day to make music. Am preparing for a church service my daughter & I are doing in the morning. She will be singing or playing her cello. I will be accompanying. Time to go practice a bit.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

Iwas at the store yesterday and they had a new blend called Tetly British blend.I prefer Earl Grey or a good breakfast Blend myself.we use Lipton for our sweet tea.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> olive from idaho said:
> 
> 
> > I was at the store yesterday.aqnd i have a question for you .what is the difference between british tea and american tea.
> ...


Wow that was very interesting I have used camameal tea to settle my tummy and I love English breakfast and I love loose leaf tea the best here in Oregon we have a place called Pets Tea and they sell the best loose leaf tea around


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Camilla I love your little mouse to your sister is my hero to as are all My oldest son was in Afghanistan and is in the guard and wants to go back and fight some more.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Gracieanne, take care of yourself during your recuperation. How can such a little bone cause so much trouble. Will you have a cast and be able to get around on crutches? That really builds up the shoulder muscles.  I broke my tibia some years ago and told everyone it happened while double-clutching the Maserati. Actually, I just stepped in a gopher hole. You've got to have a wild cover story


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Camilla are you on Ravelry I am same name crochetmouse


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Gracieanne, take care of yourself during your recuperation. How can such a little bone cause so much trouble. Will you have a cast and be able to get around on crutches? That really builds up the shoulder muscles.  I broke my tibia some years ago and told everyone it happened while double-clutching the Maserati. Actually, I just stepped in a gopher hole. You've got to have a wild cover story


I agree need a great story my Mom broke her leg by tripping over a power outlet in her office that was not covered so she told people she fell off a horse lol Hope you heal quickly Gracieanne


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Hi all, i am so over this extreme heat. wed. our town of batesville made the national news with the record high, we were at 116 degrees, not counting the heat index.


Southern Gal, I think the heat is more oppressive in Arkansas than in the dryer states, due to the suffocating humidity there. Bless you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

olive from idaho said:


> Iwas at the store yesterday and they had a new blend called Tetly British blend.I prefer Earl Grey or a good breakfast Blend myself.we use Lipton for our sweet tea.


That is very nice!! I havent come across this Tetley British blend. Tetley tea is the only brand of tea that I buy. My husband is a direct descendant of Joshua Tetley, who with his brother started Tetley Tea Company. There are so many different Tetley teas. I am not a tea drinker, unless I am running a fever, I find that a good hot cup of tea is what is needed! :-D


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi and welcome crochetmouse. Thank your for serving our Country. My son was in the Navy then later reupped into the Navy reserves. He was deployed last year to Iraq in the Seabees. He wanted to go again and the Navy told him No ( Thank Goodness) because he had a job. He feels a real need to serve our Country. But having 2 little ones and one is Autistic he really needs to be home and help with the our special needs little one. I guess I'm selfish but he did his tour. I'm so proud of you to be a single mom and then to serve our Country like you did but sorry you came in harms way. May God Bless you.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi and welcome crochetmouse. Thank your for serving our Country. My son was in the Navy then later reupped into the Navy reserves. He was deployed last year to Iraq in the Seabees. He wanted to go again and the Navy told him No ( Thank Goodness) because he had a job. He feels a real need to serve our Country. But having 2 little ones and one is Autistic he really needs to be home and help with the our special needs little one. I guess I'm selfish but he did his tour. I'm so proud of you to be a single mom and then to serve our Country like you did but sorry you came in harms way. May God Bless you.


thank you so much and tell your son thank you for his service and I agree with you he has done his part now he needs to focus on his family God bless you and yours


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just thought I would share with you all that my "chili" recipe uses all the chili ingredients except for the beef. I use ground turkey instead and find it such a nice light refreshing chili. Serve it up in bowls with taco chips for dipping!! I also like to top off my chili bowl with parmasean (not sure if I spelled that right!) cheese!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share with you all that my "chili" recipe uses all the chili ingredients except for the beef. I use ground turkey instead and find it such a nice light refreshing chili. Serve it up in bowls with taco chips for dipping!! I also like to top off my chili bowl with parmasean (not sure if I spelled that right!) cheese!


I use ground turkey, too, and find it a lot lighter (less heartburn, too!). It's just too hot to eat chili right now...thinking perhaps chef salad or tuna sandwiches tonight with salad on the side. Now, though, I'm off to knit a bit, and I'm sending blessings & prayers to all who are having troubles this week.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share with you all that my "chili" recipe uses all the chili ingredients except for the beef. I use ground turkey instead and find it such a nice light refreshing chili. Serve it up in bowls with taco chips for dipping!! I also like to top off my chili bowl with parmasean (not sure if I spelled that right!) cheese!


that sounds yummy I like to use the big cornchips I think they are called dips anyway they are great and I also use them when I make my spinage dip


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would share with you all that my "chili" recipe uses all the chili ingredients except for the beef. I use ground turkey instead and find it such a nice light refreshing chili. Serve it up in bowls with taco chips for dipping!! I also like to top off my chili bowl with parmasean (not sure if I spelled that right!) cheese!
> ...


the trick to not getting heartburn is to put a bit of brown sugar in any dish that has tomatoes in it


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Gracieanne, take care of yourself during your recuperation. How can such a little bone cause so much trouble. Will you have a cast and be able to get around on crutches? That really builds up the shoulder muscles.  I broke my tibia some years ago and told everyone it happened while double-clutching the Maserati. Actually, I just stepped in a gopher hole. You've got to have a wild cover story


I blew out my knee 10 days after my wedding, in a rather mundane way. I told everyone that my husband just would believe "the honeymoon is over", so I had to take matters into my own hands. Was in a brace for three months, physical therapy, surgery, more physical therapy, and finally was able to walk unassisted by the beginning of the year. Oh, the accident happened on July 3. I've had knee problems all my life and multiple surgeries (13), so although this was the most severe, it was (for me) life as usual, same old, same old. LOL Wish I'd thought of the Maserati. And, Gracianne, hope your recovery goes well - I feel you pain!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Hi Dave and all...
> By the time I get this Forum Newsletter the Dave's Tea Party page is already 10+ pages long LOL..
> 
> Hugs to Dave and all....
> ...


Glad you're having fun. I'm not really sure whether it should be 'cosy' or 'cozy', it comes from a Scottish dialect. It is thought to have originated in Scandinavia, terms such as 'kose seg', Norwegian for 'to enjoy oneself', seem to be likely sources. Of course, the UK version of English got a bit of an overhaul when it was standardised by Dr. Samuel Johnson in the 1770s; America was rather busy distancing itself from Britain at the time, so adopting the latest ideas about spelling from England wasn't particularly high on the list of priorities.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor.

sam '



5mmdpns said:


> Just thought I would share with you all that my "chili" recipe uses all the chili ingredients except for the beef. I use ground turkey instead and find it such a nice light refreshing chili. Serve it up in bowls with taco chips for dipping!! I also like to top off my chili bowl with parmasean (not sure if I spelled that right!) cheese!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes I am...my ravelry name is CamillaDesertRose I think LOL...been awhile since I have been there LOL
Yup..checked it out...name is right..

Hugs,

Camilla



crochetmouse said:


> Camilla are you on Ravelry I am same name crochetmouse


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

As always your thread is fun and so informative.

The vast knowledge you share with us Dave is amazing...You keep us inspired.

Thanks and hugs,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all...
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first of all, sam i did go back and use the bamboo circular needles, i think my problem was knitting to tight, so i am concously watching to knit looser, i am doing fine now.
i will have to dig out my recipe for my ABC bread. i usually make it for christmas time, to give to other folks in the shape of muffins, mini and reg. size in gift bags. i usually have a basket sitting at the back door during christmas, with all the goodie sacks in different colors and no one leaves empty handed. but too hot now to bake. this morn, i had iced mocha coffee, camilla, i love that stuff also.
when the weather gets cool i love hot jasmine green tea, but in the summer, i want that iced sweet tea, ooh, sonic has the best,and i try to hit it on the happy hr. time. my cure all for sore throat is hot tea with honey, when i worked you could tell when i was feeling yukkie there on my desk set the honey bear and my tea bags. 
i don't mean to rain on any ones parade, but right now there is a turkey recall so beware. and of all places i think it was produced down in the lower part of my state, wouldn't ya know!!!!!!!!
its so hot here, after i got my sister to dialisis, i have not poked my head out, i let my little sheltie out and make her come right back in, too hot for her out there. i feel bad for the strays roaming with no cool place to stay and fresh water also, it hurts me. i am enjoying the talk this wkend. can't wait till cool weather to try some of this food mentioned. yum. everyone stay cool and safe, and those of you facing surgury, i will pray for your healing and that God will guide the surgeons hand.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor.
> 
> sam '


[/quote]

Chuckles, I throw it all into the frying pan with the meat to brown up, along with salt, pepper, tomatoes, mushrooms, all that stuff!!

It was cooler today so I didnt need the air conditioner on! Little mini schnauser pestered and pestered in front of the a/c until I got up and turned it on!! hehe, she says "dont wreck the routines around here and turn it on already...!"
I left it on for a few minutes and then turned it off. :|


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Jacki, your socks are wonderful!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor.
> ...


Chuckles, I throw it all into the frying pan with the meat to brown up, along with salt, pepper, tomatoes, mushrooms, all that stuff!!

It was cooler today so I didnt need the air conditioner on! Little mini schnauser pestered and pestered in front of the a/c until I got up and turned it on!! hehe, she says "dont wreck the routines around here and turn it on already...!"
I left it on for a few minutes and then turned it off. :|[/quote]

isn't funny how are pets have us trained lol mine to she is so picky she wanted her blankie I had one on the couch but it wasnt the one she wanted so i had to go get hers out of the dryer and now she is happy


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor.
> 
> sam '
> 
> ...


In addition to the onions we always added some chow chow (some call it piccalili), diced tomatoes and shreded cheese. My husband likes to add Pepper Juice (hot peppers in vinegar and you sprinkle the flavored vinegar on things) I can't have the cheese anymore but I definitely can have the rest.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

All this chili talk makes me want some, but it is just way too hot! And I don't mean the chili! I'm with you, Sam, on the raw onions on top. I also put cheddar cheese and jalapenos, my daughter won't let me put it in the chili. I make mine really hot! Like to eat with tortilla chips. Sometimes people will eat cornbread. But I like my cornbread with stews or pinto beans. I do have a great cornbread recipe. I'll post it later. Do you eat cornbread in England, Australia, or Canada? Another southern food that is not common in the northern USA is black-eyed peas.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe tea and honey for a sore throat...and of course a HUGE spash of Jack Daniels..for medicinal purposes only of course lol
My father would call that a "HOT TODIE"...yukkie as a child but not too bad tasting as an adult..and it works!

Hugs Gal,

Camilla



Southern Gal said:


> first of all, sam i did go back and use the bamboo circular needles, i think my problem was knitting to tight, so i am concously watching to knit looser, i am doing fine now.
> i will have to dig out my recipe for my ABC bread. i usually make it for christmas time, to give to other folks in the shape of muffins, mini and reg. size in gift bags. i usually have a basket sitting at the back door during christmas, with all the goodie sacks in different colors and no one leaves empty handed. but too hot now to bake. this morn, i had iced mocha coffee, camilla, i love that stuff also.
> when the weather gets cool i love hot jasmine green tea, but in the summer, i want that iced sweet tea, ooh, sonic has the best,and i try to hit it on the happy hr. time. my cure all for sore throat is hot tea with honey, when i worked you could tell when i was feeling yukkie there on my desk set the honey bear and my tea bags.
> i don't mean to rain on any ones parade, but right now there is a turkey recall so beware. and of all places i think it was produced down in the lower part of my state, wouldn't ya know!!!!!!!!
> its so hot here, after i got my sister to dialisis, i have not poked my head out, i let my little sheltie out and make her come right back in, too hot for her out there. i feel bad for the strays roaming with no cool place to stay and fresh water also, it hurts me. i am enjoying the talk this wkend. can't wait till cool weather to try some of this food mentioned. yum. everyone stay cool and safe, and those of you facing surgury, i will pray for your healing and that God will guide the surgeons hand.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Dear Gracieanne, Sorry to hear about your fall and long recovery time. I pray for a speedy recovery.


Thanks Strawberry. I hope you're feeling better too and that your pain is more under control. I was so entranced reading about your sugar glider babies last week, they're adorable!


----------



## KNITSUS (Mar 21, 2011)

Finished all your posts. It is 5pm in 
Colorado. So interesting all of you. It is the first time
I have shared here. But, I must, as I am addicted to tea. Do not even drink it iced even it this heat. I do let it cool off and drink it all day. Do not enjoy herbal, only good Engish tradionals. Found a box of Twinings of London recently at Walmart. Imagine?? 
Thank Dave and all who contribute..
Throughly enjoy all of you with so much interest, esp our friends across the pond..
We are hosting a young adult male, Japanese for six wks.
He is Naoki, (Now key) Here a wk now and we are enjoying him. He is here with 12 others from Japan who are teachers,in their country, to study at Denver University. 
We took him to a lg. Market outdoors that is only once a month. 120 different vendors from the Rocky Mtn region. Many antiques and such. Naoki is interested in the country look and building furniture to look the same.
He and two others from his group treated us to Thai for lunch..Off the hook for dinner tonight as he is out to popular Cherry Creek Mall and to eat dinner out.
Gracieanne, you will be in my prayers. Like you said, there is good that will come in even this.
Tonight I work staying overnight with an elder. Working a bit now at this part time. Worked with a fine lady overnight for 3 1/2 yrs til last fall. 
I love the elder ones and happy when I can be a part in keeping them in their own home.
Happy Sunday to you all. Susan


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We have cornbread here in Canada. My Mom used to make it when we were kids and she called it Johnny Cake. I loved the golden yellow corn color! Hot with butter melted into it!!
I find the heartburn comes from the hot chili powder and the peppers (not the ground black pepper, which I like in chili). I have that put on "at the table into your own bowls." Because of the heartburn. I find too that sometimes it is great with a generous dolop of sour cream on top!!
Putting two tablespoonfuls of white vinegar into the chili pot gives it a whole different dimension.
I am going to have to try the brown sugar thing in the chili. Just to taste right? not any specific amount?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> Regarding the pumpkins, is there a difference in the pumpkins grown for Halloween Jack-o-lanterns and what you are using in recepies? This city girl doesn't know anything about gardening. I can't even keep house plants alive more than a week.


There is a difference. Some of the Halloween pumpkins aren't suitable to eat, they're just an ornamental plant, really. The really small ones are often lacquered to last throughout the season.

The pumpkins that are used for the Pumpkin Chunkin events are all ornamental plants grown for launch and splat factor. LOL If you've never seen the pumpkin chunkin events, those are really fun. I've never been, but watched on telly and enjoy the heck out of it. 

I'm sure if you go to a Farmer's Market, they'll have pumpkins suitable for cooking and eating.  I love pumpkin seeds, too!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie - Mike's Hard Lemonade (or the limeade) has always been my favorite. We really need to get together and share the cool while we knit. Esp. if we get any of those rolling brown outs.


We lost power in Arlington on Thursday right around 2:30pm. We were told it wasn't a rolling blackout, but possibly a blown transformer from the heat. Our apartment complex had to shut off water as well due to a massive leak coming out of an uninhabited apartment next door. Fortunately that came back around 4:30. We almost had to leave it was so uncomfortable.

Our apartment got to 98F inside by the time our power was restored at 4pm. Craziness. I was more worried about the cats than myself, but we all survived.

Nice thing about knitting is that it needs no electricity - only human power. 

Hope everyone else has uninterrupted power and is staying cool!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheers dave-they look yummy


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Camilla and Southern Gal, My dad also swore by the Hot Toddie (with the Jack Daniels) as the best sore throat and cold remedy. He never used anything else and he was a pharmacist. 

I'm having a great evening. I am listening to cajum music on Pandora, baking a bread pudding and knitting. Hope you all are having fun too.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there-your recipe sounds good-but curious cans of pumpkin?
is this soup? and a cup of melted butter? how many gms or ounces Please?? I may sound DRRRRRRRRR-but in NZ everything is measured metric, but I can convert 

I rushed to finish this little number for my granddaughter's B/Day Sat arvo. The pattern just wasn't working out right, and I must have re-started it a dozen times-but couldn't give up as I purchased a cute little mocha dress with matching coloured embroidery, and would you believe it-after stressing, I managed to finish with 30 mins to spare to get myself ready before the party-wow what a marathon.

I eventually crocheted as well as the knit-it was supposed to have a knitted ribbed band, but quicker to crochet and the back was way to short to match the fronts>>>>
Mind you- it couls very well be the [email protected]#$%& ???
I will have another go when I get over this lot LOL 
I feel inclined to email the pattern maker as this pattern set me back $6.20 NZ


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all and thanks Dave for opening another Tea Party. It's humid here in VT. I hope it is comfortable where ever you KPers are. 
I have made a Balaclava for my G-daughter for Christmas. It is from the book Hattitude by Cathy Carron. It is called "Cautious" Doing the lace part was a real bear. I had a hard time staying with it but it is done and she will like it as she asked for it. And it is done in bright red.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be right over Maryanne lol

Hugs,

Camilla



maryanne said:


> Hey Camilla and Southern Gal, My dad also swore by the Hot Toddie (with the Jack Daniels) as the best sore throat and cold remedy. He never used anything else and he was a pharmacist.
> 
> I'm having a great evening. I am listening to cajum music on Pandora, baking a bread pudding and knitting. Hope you all are having fun too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary, your hat is beautiful and looks so warm. Did you find the pattern online? I'm sure it will be a big hit. Love the color, too.

Sorry, just realized you told us where you got the pattern.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

My hot Toddie is: tsp Ginger-tsp Honey-tsp crushed Garlic-1-2 nips of scotch and add boiling water-if it doesn't kill the berties-you will sleep well: LOL 
Must be taken in the evening prior to bedtime. LOL
There is loads of flu in NZ at the mo-I have had it for about 3 weeks-been taking lotsa hot toddies LOL

It's also raining here-cold about 7 o celcius, and I hear thunder-there is a storm on the way-hunkering down, warm, and crocheting my next project- a bright/multi pink blanket for another grand daughter who isn't happy about her sis getting one, she just had to wait. LOL Nana cannot do this fast enough. LOL


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hi all and thanks Dave for opening another Tea Party. It's humid here in VT. I hope it is comfortable where ever you KPers are.
> I have made a Balaclava for my G-daughter for Christmas. It is from the book Hattitude by Cathy Carron. It is called "Cautious" Doing the lace part was a real bear. I had a hard time staying with it but it is done and she will like it as she asked for it. And it is done in bright red.


Absolutely gorgeous! Damn, now I have to make one. Get the book, yarn, etc. Will this never end? LOL

:thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kiwi, your sweater looks fine to me. So sweet and I love the color.

We're expecting a new baby in December and I was sort of disappointed when the granddaughter said it would be a boy. I was hoping to be able to knit and crochet girly things. Well, as long as the baby is healthy, that's all that counts. And I just happen to be making a layette for him in the same shade of green as your sweater.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hey Camilla and Southern Gal, My dad also swore by the Hot Toddie (with the Jack Daniels) as the best sore throat and cold remedy. He never used anything else and he was a pharmacist.
> 
> I'm having a great evening. I am listening to cajum music on Pandora, baking a bread pudding and knitting. Hope you all are having fun too.


I was wondering if anyone was having as peaceful an eve. as I, enjoying the smooth jazz on the radio and checking in to KP on and off all day. I've had such great company from my coffee this AM to my glass of red wine now. Thanks and good night KPers. 
PS, I never asked for permission to join into this great little group. I hope that's allowed? Good Night.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm watching the Rangers and watering the lawn. It is all but dead! We will be in the conservation mode later this month. We have certain days that we can water and those whose water gets on the sidewalks or road can be fined up to $2000. I don't think I'll have green grass, but I am just hoping to save most of it. I think I will also be knitting tonight!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I must admit-after 4 sons-its lovely to knit for little girls.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pattern is by UKHKA-No 55
I hope you have better luck with this pattern than I did.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish you were close enough to come. The pudding is delicious.It is cinnamon vanilla flavored with a vanilla sauce and I put craisins in the pudding. I got the recipe from allrecipe.com and I tweaked it a little. I made it with half and half.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Dandylion, welcome to the Tea Party! You dont need a special invite and you dont need permission. Join us with sharing a recipe or a knitting, or a crochet project you are working on or what ever you like to discus over a "cup of tea and goodies" Just some light hearted conversation with a world wide membership! 
Yah, I am having a good nite too -- got a baseball game on the tv. No mosquitos out tonight so I have the front door open to get some fresh cool air in here!! Got a nice pastell pink sunset painting the skies this evening. Beautiful and very relaxing.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wallabies talked up how good they were during the week but the All Blacks did their talking on the field at Eden Park last night.

And after suggestions emanating from across the Tasman that the New Zealanders were a little long in the tooth at times it was men against boys.

30-14 Go The All Blacks-an exciting game to watch Sat pm
Hot toddie-crocheting-watching the game-good Sat eve>>>


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all - spent this a.m. with DD and grandson at the park just chillin' then cheered on the Chicago 3-day Susan G. Komen walkers to support breast cancer research. A dear friend and 3 year survivor of the disease is doing the walk. Was impressive to see all the walkers (this was the second day) and all the supporters. Haven't seen that many "pink" clothes and products in a very long time....especially loved the young boys with the dyed pink hair! 

Going to have a Hot Toddie and go to bed - we called corn bread "johnny cake" also and put pancake syrup on it. I've been liking the savory versions better these days with corn, jalepenos and cheese in the recipes.

Will spend tomorrow at Farmer's Market and doing some baking - neighbors have been fabulous help with everything and I'm going to make some Monkey Break and Blueberry Muffins to share with them----course it's an excuse to have them in the house for us too!! Have a good night everyone - prayers for those who are ailig and welcome to all newcomers - glad to have you on board the Tea Trolley!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon to all from a cooler Texas afternoon! It's only 101! High should be around 105. Thank goodness for AC and fans. Rangers pulled it out last night so hopefully their slump is over.


Wasn't that game awesome? I watched the entire game and was so excited how it ended.

Tonight's game is a good one - a definite pitcher's game. 

Still no score for either team at the top of the 7th. Wowsers. At least the Rangers bull pen is getting a nice rest, yes?


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Gracieanne, take care of yourself during your recuperation. How can such a little bone cause so much trouble. Will you have a cast and be able to get around on crutches? That really builds up the shoulder muscles.  I broke my tibia some years ago and told everyone it happened while double-clutching the Maserati. Actually, I just stepped in a gopher hole. You've got to have a wild cover story


Ragdoll,
Lol! Why didn't I think of that? Yeah, it was the Maserati!
Thanks for your kind words.
My husband just got me a wheelchair as I would be hopping around with a walker for 3 to 4 months.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Ragdoll said:
> 
> 
> > Gracieanne, take care of yourself during your recuperation. How can such a little bone cause so much trouble. Will you have a cast and be able to get around on crutches? That really builds up the shoulder muscles.  I broke my tibia some years ago and told everyone it happened while double-clutching the Maserati. Actually, I just stepped in a gopher hole. You've got to have a wild cover story
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Ceili


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

KNITSUS said:


> Finished all your posts. It is 5pm in
> Colorado. So interesting all of you. It is the first time
> I have shared here. But, I must, as I am addicted to tea. Do not even drink it iced even it this heat. I do let it cool off and drink it all day. Do not enjoy herbal, only good Engish tradionals. Found a box of Twinings of London recently at Walmart. Imagine??
> Thank Dave and all who contribute..
> ...


Thank you KNITSUS. I feel truly blessed.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Camilla and Southern Gal, My dad also swore by the Hot Toddie (with the Jack Daniels) as the best sore throat and cold remedy. He never used anything else and he was a pharmacist.
> ...


good nite enjoy your wine


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone: As usual, I enjoyed reading everyone's posts about recipes, projects, activities, etc. Hope all who are ailing will be doing better durng the coming weeks. Enjoy the rest of the weekend. Kathy


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

This has been alot of fun Dave thank you for doing this and you are in the one part of the world I did not get to go visit. I was stationed in Germany twice got to go to Prague for a week while the wall was still up also got to go to Amsterdam, was in east Berlin and my favorite thing I got to do while in Germany was to help by chipping away some of the Wall I had them mounted and sent them to my family. I never got to go to London.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather.
> Anyone make Barbie Doll knitted outfits? My neice has discovered Barbie Dolls and wants some outfits for Christmas.


http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/freeamericangirldollbarbiedollcabbagedollragedyanndollplasticdollspatterns.htm

this is a great site for an entire wardrobe. she gives several different gauges for each doll... do a swatch from your scraps, check the gauge and make whatever you like... then get the next scrap, do the same... whatever your scraps are, her wardrobe will work... this site has tons of dolls, just scroll down to barbie.....


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and Tea Party people!! Thanks for the Jam Sandwich Biscuit recipe! Going to make some this weekend. Mom often made these and my siblings n I would have them with homemade wild strawberry jam when we came home from school! I guess I could have one with strawberry jam and piece of old cheddar cheese. Yep, would not be hard to eat at all in this hot weather.
> ...


thanks for the site was gonna look I have a ton of crocheted patterns but not knitted ones


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> patty -
> 
> you can cut it in half - clean out the seeds - place on cookie sheet cut side down - bake 350 until soft - then just scrape out the pumpkin - freeze or use right away. it's great in pie just fresh out of the pumpkin skin. safe the seeds to fry in a little butter - salt - great snack.
> 
> ...


this is my favorite way to cook pumpkin.. and the smaller the better... they taste just like acorn squash... love to go to store the day after halloween....


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

well it is time for me to sit back and get some more knitting done on DD's sweater and watch the pelican brief will check in after Church tomorrow thanks for letting me chat with al y=of you


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try it as soon as they get ripe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up from earlier today. Gracieanne, sorry about your leg. Prayers and good wishes being sent your way. I spent the afternoon and all evening canning. I just finished a little bit ago. Managed to put up 14 half pints of fig preserves, 4 quarts of tomatoe soup, and 5 pints of spaghetti sauce (no meat). Tomorrow I'll tackle the peaches. Now to relax and knit for awhile. I've got a easy shawl with ruffle on the needles. Good night to all and bood vibes to everyone. Will pop in tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandilion - you don't need to ask permission - just join in - we are all glad you decided to join us - we will all be back in the morning.

sam


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Oops sorry about that vast spacing.. I must have accidently hit the space bar...


thanks for explaining... we were all 'filling in the blanks' i was imagining a pic you had sent and i didn't get... that's curious-making and I was already wondering but then.... thanks....I would have been wondering all night..


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor.
> 
> sam '
> 
> ...


we are on a wavelength this weekend! we have diced onion on top. do you serve dill pickle sticks and cheddar cheese sticks the same size with it?... bite the cheese and pickle, dig into the chili....mmmmmm....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a new one on me deemail - but definitely worth a try.

sam


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Thanks Ceili


A bar fight is also a good one. He got you the wheelchair and now you can say that he's pushing you around. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OK youv'e set me a challenge. Conversion is easy- between 25 and 30 gms to an oz. and I don't think this would need to be too accurate. Will aim to try this week so I can post the results next weekend.



Maelinde said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin- don't think we can get tinned over here. Would mashing cooked pumpkin work? and if so how much is in a tin? The Celtic Pumpkin Bread sounds good.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmoster80 Are you anywhere near the riots I saw on Yahoo?
I'm going to try using Butternut Pumpkin- probably similar to Butternut squash I would guess (can't remeber from when I was over there).

As I am replying on page 6 of 15 I may be repeating someone elses posting, if so I apologise. We use pumpkins mainly as a vegetable. Simply boil it in water until tender and then mash. Delicious mashed with potatoes that is mash them both together- kids who won't eat pumpkin will often eat it this way as most kids love mashed potato for some reason. It can also be baked, either whole as perviously suggested or sliced . Cut into chunks and roast with the vegtables for a roast. Also makes a delicous soup. I usually use the Butternuts simply because they are easier to cut- I can't get through the skin of the big ones. The big ones look like the ones used for jack o lanterns- but don't know whether they are or not.



jmoster80 said:


> Hello from not sure if it wants to be nice or rainy today London.
> The recipes sound great and I think I will have to try the jam as I can get the berries and apples without leaving the garden. And the Celtic Pumpkin bread sounds delish. For all my UK friends, you can cook a Butternut squash and substitute it for the canned pumpkin. It is just as good, if not better! (But, don't use pumpkin cus that is not good).
> Enjoy the weekend each and every one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jackie, Wonderful socks and I love the colour - even if it's not purple. PurpleV
> ...


Morning Jacki, well it is here in the UK. Glad you found the tutorial useful Looking forward to seeing your purple socks. It was CamillaintheDesert that 'forced' me to make socks, but I agree with you they are great fun to make. Have a good day. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> PurpleV, I am very excited about your new craft room! Hope to see pictures as it develops & to hear much more about it!


I'm also very excited. Spent yesterday stripping the old wallpaper off and wjile my husband painted the ceiling I painted the skirting board. Today we are laying the wood panel floor. Then it's paint the walls and move in. I'll keep you posted Have a good day. PurpleV


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK youv'e set me a challenge. Conversion is easy- between 25 and 30 gms to an oz. and I don't think this would need to be too accurate. Will aim to try this week so I can post the results next weekend.


Darowil,

I'm looking forward to hearing about your results. 

Which dried fruit(s) will you use in your pumpkin bread? My favorite is a blend of dried apples, dried cherries, and dried plums (not prunes, but dried plums).

My family's favorite is the dried tropical fruit mix with coconut, banana, pineapple, and mango. I enjoy that, too, but prefer a more traditional autumn fruit mix. Randy likes raisins and dried cranberries - I just don't like those. LOL

I'm one of those who will actually make pumpkin bread to order, and hope that most people want the same recipe/receipt.  If not, we'll reserve a bit from each batch to take with us to parties and events.

I'll share my Crock Pot Wassail recipe soon. I'm not allowed to my friend's house on New Year's Eve without it. It's a consolation in advance for making bonfires in her back yard and jumping over them. (very long story - but a funny one) 
:twisted:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm going to try using Butternut Pumpkin- probably similar to Butternut squash I would guess (can't remeber from when I was over there).


I've never tried butternut squash or butternut pumpkin. It sounds intriguing and delicious!



darowil said:


> As I am replying on page 6 of 15 I may be repeating someone elses posting, if so I apologise. We use pumpkins mainly as a vegetable. Simply boil it in water until tender and then mash. Delicious mashed with potatoes that is mash them both together- kids who won't eat pumpkin will often eat it this way as most kids love mashed potato for some reason. It can also be baked, either whole as perviously suggested or sliced . Cut into chunks and roast with the vegtables for a roast. Also makes a delicous soup. I usually use the Butternuts simply because they are easier to cut- I can't get through the skin of the big ones. The big ones look like the ones used for jack o lanterns- but don't know whether they are or not.


I've never tried using pumpkin for anything other than pie, cheesecake or pumpkin bread. I'll bet it tastes delish with mashed potatoes! I'm going to have to try that some day! Roasting pumpkin with a roast and other veggies sounds really good, too.

I'm going to have to get an edible pumpkin this year for cooking purposes. I'm all excited now.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a question for you all.

What is your favorite brand of baby yarn? I've used a few, now, and like most of them.

What I'm doing is knitting charity hats for babies and chemo patients. 

So far, I like Bernat Softee Baby, and Vanna's Choice Baby the best. The Red Heart Econo Baby isn't bad, but not as soft as I'd like to have it be for those I'm knitting for. I'll use it up, of course, as I don't want to waste anything. Good thing I didn't buy too much of any of the baby yarns. I had wanted to test them out first. JoAnn had a sale, fortunately. They're having another sale on the baby yarns, and I'd like to stock up a bit more.

Does the Lion Brand Pound of Love count as a baby yarn? I see it come up in the search, and I have 3 of those very large skeins. It feels really nice and soft, and each one has over 1,000 yards.

What is everyone's opinion on the baby yarns and the Pound Of Love? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gracieanne - So sorry to hear of your fall. I know my cat is out to get me the same way. She melts into carpeting and always lays about the third step down on stairs in dark stairwell. When I am found in a heap at the bottom, it will be the cat!!!! Hope your surgery and recovery are as comfortable as possible. Stay ahead of any pain in beginning. You get no points for being tough.... Gosh, just had a thought. Have friends bring yarn in lieu of flowers. Wish I had thought of that when I was in hospital.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Maelinde - Pound of Love would certainly qualify as baby yarn. I use it for blankets. My favorite would be Bernat Jaquards or I use Berbnat sport, but that is being discontinued. I also use Caron Simply Soft if I am needing bright colors. For chemo hats, I really like the bamboo mixes. Caron's Spa is super soft. Am going to use some of the Hobby Lobby "Love That Yarn" brand for some chemo hats for this heat - cotton. I find all of that brand very nice.
Hope that helps. 

Hope you keep AC and water. Kemp had no water last eve. Neighbor who owns nursery took pity on me and sent 2 of his guys over to trim all my bushes and do all the weeding front and back - 2 guys for 3 hours. It would have taken me forever. Guess I'll go get more plants Monday, but I'll be planting at midnight. I have a rule - I don't even put toes out if it is over 105. That may prove difficult next week. Dentist on Wed. CT scan, Dr. and stitching on Thurs. Fri. volleyball game and the next Mon. is oncology Dr. Hate the thought of real clothes. Yuck


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> Just caught up from earlier today. Gracieanne, sorry about your leg. Prayers and good wishes being sent your way. I spent the afternoon and all evening canning. I just finished a little bit ago. Managed to put up 14 half pints of fig preserves, 4 quarts of tomatoe soup, and 5 pints of spaghetti sauce (no meat). Tomorrow I'll tackle the peaches. Now to relax and knit for awhile. I've got a easy shawl with ruffle on the needles. Good night to all and bood vibes to everyone. Will pop in tomorrow.


Gracieanne - get well soon....I hope you are not in too much pain and that you'll be up and about when it's time to be.

Fig - That's my next fruit to learn how to cook with. We sure don't have many up north - My only exposure is to Fig Newtons and I do like them - I make a date nut bread and date bars (with oatmeal) - could I substitue figs and get a new variation? Other recipes please?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maelinde - Pound of Love would certainly qualify as baby yarn. I use it for blankets. My favorite would be Bernat Jaquards or I use Berbnat sport, but that is being discontinued. I also use Caron Simply Soft if I am needing bright colors. For chemo hats, I really like the bamboo mixes. Caron's Spa is super soft. Am going to use some of the Hobby Lobby "Love That Yarn" brand for some chemo hats for this heat - cotton. I find all of that brand very nice.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Hope you keep AC and water. Kemp had no water last eve. Neighbor who owns nursery took pity on me and sent 2 of his guys over to trim all my bushes and do all the weeding front and back - 2 guys for 3 hours. It would have taken me forever. Guess I'll go get more plants Monday, but I'll be planting at midnight. I have a rule - I don't even put toes out if it is over 105. That may prove difficult next week. Dentist on Wed. CT scan, Dr. and stitching on Thurs. Fri. volleyball game and the next Mon. is oncology Dr. Hate the thought of real clothes. Yuck


Hope you guys get some relief from the heat - and that all your doctor visits go well. It's my week for torture, too, DH is off of work and will watch grandbaby while I make the rounds to GP, GYNE, Oncologist, dentist, periodontist, and endodontist--mammogram is included at the oncologist. Sure feels weird to go out of the house without deoderant on days where it's over 90 degrees...have to take it along. Sure will hate to see those bills when they start coming in.

All the best to everyone-hope it's a good week for you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

[

Fig - That's my next fruit to learn how to cook with. We sure don't have many up north - My only exposure is to Fig Newtons and I do like them - I make a date nut bread and date bars (with oatmeal) - could I substitue figs and get a new variation? Other recipes please?[/quote]

I don't see why you couldn't use figs instead of dates. I've attached a recipe for fresh fig cake. It is more like a coffe cake.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to knit like crazy the next few days. I go Wed. for pre-op for surgery on my left hand; trigger finger and carple tunnel. Have had the trigger finger surgery several times before on other fingers; not a big deal but will interfer with knitting for a short while.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

grandmatimestwo, interested in where you live in NH. I'm in Laconia and I am a great grandmother bringing up my ggson who is 5 1/2. I love to knit and crochet and I love this forum. LOL Conniesews


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I have a question for you all.
> 
> What is your favorite brand of baby yarn? I've used a few, now, and like most of them.
> 
> ...


Hi, I personally have very few brand name yarns available for me to purchase locally. My absolute favorite is the Bernats Baby Softee. I make most of my socks from this yarn. :thumbup:

Regarding the pumpkin for eating. If you dont buy the smaller pumpkin (ie. pie pumpkin) then you will likely end up with a pumpkin that is woody inside and has absolutely no taste or flavor. That is not good. I once worked with a lady from a western European country where the pumpkins were grown for one purpose -- to feed the pigs. These were not pie pumpkins. I gave her a piece of pumpkin pie and she was totally surprised at how good it was and she denied completely that it was pumpkin!!
I love the butternut squash cut in half, remove seeds, sprinkle with salt and pepper and a very little amount of brown sugar. Bake at 350'F until soft. Enjoy with toast and coffee, or roast beef & vegies. For a little different variety, sprinkle the squash with a little Cajun seasoning. :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Ceili said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ceili
> ...


OOOh, a bar fight, LOL! That's a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Settleg. I appreciate it


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gracieanne - So sorry to hear of your fall. I know my cat is out to get me the same way. She melts into carpeting and always lays about the third step down on stairs in dark stairwell. When I am found in a heap at the bottom, it will be the cat!!!! Hope your surgery and recovery are as comfortable as possible. Stay ahead of any pain in beginning. You get no points for being tough.... Gosh, just had a thought. Have friends bring yarn in lieu of flowers. Wish I had thought of that when I was in hospital.


Dreamweaver,
Thank you so much. That's a great idea! A couple of my friends said they'll bring yarn, too!
Watch out for the cat :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Just caught up from earlier today. Gracieanne, sorry about your leg. Prayers and good wishes being sent your way. I spent the afternoon and all evening canning. I just finished a little bit ago. Managed to put up 14 half pints of fig preserves, 4 quarts of tomatoe soup, and 5 pints of spaghetti sauce (no meat). Tomorrow I'll tackle the peaches. Now to relax and knit for awhile. I've got a easy shawl with ruffle on the needles. Good night to all and bood vibes to everyone. Will pop in tomorrow.
> ...


RookieRetiree- 
Thank you so much


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor.
> ...


Yup, but that was to be revealed another time as I dont want too many think my taste buds are just not "normal" but really are wacked!! chuckles

Speaking of pickles, did anyone ever make pickled yellow beans in a mustard brine? My grandma used to make them.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

It's been a busy weekend for me,now I'm going to sit and knit a cowl for my sister and crocheting a Elmo for my sweet grandson. Thanks all for the recipes and great conversation.Kathy


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Sunday Morning! 

It took me almost an hour to read all the postings since yesterday. 

I love the stories to go with the broken leg. I'm so sorry your leg is broken and you will have to go through the recovery period...but hey, you have provided us endless fun coming up with a good cover story for you! So far..the Maserati one is my favorite! Perhaps you were rock climbing and you slipped and fell into a very mysterious cave....full of diamonds! LOL Please recover quickly!

Chili! Love chili! It is one of those wonderful dishes that everyone can have their own signature. Here in New Mexico it can be very different. We grow green chile and that is usually the basis for stews, etc. Green chile stew usually consists of pork, onions, garlic, potatoes, green chile and broth. There are a few spices in there too of course...but that is kind of the basic. Then there are the ones I refer to as Texas Chili when I make it, then I started making one I call Cowboy Stew. Started out with how to clean out the fridge. Then I thought....hum...what might a cowboy have on the trail (assuming it was a cattle drive). So I came up with ground beef, dried corn, pinto beans, canned tomatoes, potatoes, onions, garlic and carrots. Of course I had green chile in there, but I was unsure how the cowboys would have traveled with it. I usually serve this with cornbread...sometimes plain, sometimes I fix that up too by adding grated cheddar cheese, salsa, and a can of creamed corn. Takes a little longer to cook, but wow, it is great! Can be a meal by itself. Wonderful with pinto beans!

Thanks for all the fun reading. Best wishes to all, and I"m sure I'll still see postings all the way into next week, so I'll check in and see what everyone is up to.

Stay safe and knit!
Jacki


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki, that's funny you should mention the creamed corn in your cornbread. When my older son was visiting back in March, he finished the dinner that I had started of fish chowder plus cornbread from a package. When we sat down to eat, I mentioned how moist the cornbread was. That's when he told me he had added a 1/2 can of creamed corn. I've been doing the same thing ever since. It makes a big difference.

BTW, I don't buy many packaged products, but corn bread is one that I do buy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I copied this recipe from a website earlier this week. I think it was Joy Bauer's. It sounded unusual to me so I plan to try it. It even has variations for the peanut butter lovers as well as the chocolate lovers. If you try it, let us know what you thought.

Banana Ice Cream

I love this non-dairy frozen dessert option because it's made with pure whole fruit  good old bananas  with no added sugar. Using ripe bananas is key to making it sweet and creamy. 

About This Recipe
Good for:
Heart Health 
Bone Health 
Celiac Disease 
PMS 
IBS 
Cook Time: 5 mins
Total Time: 1 h 35 mins

Amount Per Serving
Calories: 140 
Total Fat: 0.5 g
Saturated Fat: 0 g
Cholesterol: 0 mg
Sodium: 0 mg
Total Carbohydrate: 36 g
Dietary Fiber: 4 g
Protein: 2 g

INGREDIENTS

4 banana(s), large, ripe 

PREPARATION

1. Place the banana slices in the bowl of a food processor. (If your banana slices have been in the freezer for longer than a day, its best to let them thaw slightly in the food processor bowl for 20 minutes so they are easier to purée.) 

2. Purée the bananas until they are completely smooth and no frozen chunks remain. 

3. Scoop the ice cream into a bowl and freeze for another 1 to 2 hours before serving. 

Variation: PB-Banana Ice Cream
After the bananas have been puréed, add 2 tablespoons natural peanut butter to the food processor bowl. Purée for a few seconds longer to mix in the peanut butter. Scoop the ice cream into a bowl and freeze for another 1 to 2 hours before serving. 

Variation: Banana-Chocolate Chip Ice Cream
After the bananas have been puéeed, add 2 tablespoons mini semisweet chocolate chips to the food processor bowl and mix them in with a large spoon. Scoop the ice cream into a bowl and freeze for another 1 to 2 hours before serving.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I haven't tried these yet.....



HOMEMADE FIG NEWTONS

INGREDIENTS FOR THE DOUGH: 1/2 cup butter, 1/2 cup margarine, 
1/2 cup sugar, 1/2 cup honey, 2 large eggs, 4 1/2 cups 
self-rising flour.
DIRECTIONS: Cream butter and margarine with sugar a spoonful 
at a time on MEDIUM speed. Beat in honey and eggs. Work in 
flour. Blend thoroughly. Refrigerate for 1 hour.

INGREDIENTS FOR THE FILLING: 1 lb. can of drained figs cut 
in small pieces, 1/2 cup sugar, 1/2 cup cold black tea.
DIRECTIONS: Put into a double boiler and cook over simmering 
water stirring often until the sugar dissolves. While 
stirring after sugar dissolves, add 1/2 cup finely ground
pecans, 1/4 tsp. cinnamon, 1 1/6 tsp. ground ginger.
DIRECTIONS: Continue stirring and blend well. Let cook 
about 15 minutes. Take off of heat. Roll out dough on 
floured surface about 1/4 inch thick and about 5 inches 
wide. Spread filling down center of dough leaving a margin 
on dough. Fold in half from longest side to longest side so 
that it is about 2 1/2 inches wide. Slice into 3 inch bars. 
Arrange 1 inch apart on a foil covered cookie sheet (shiny 
side down). Spray foil with Pam Cooking Spray. Bake at 
400 degrees for about 8-10 minutes or until golden brown. 
Cool. Store in airtight containers. NOTE: If you are going 
to be storing for more than a couple of days, add a fresh apple 
to container to keep soft and moist.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Almond Muffins With Gooey Fig Center 


Ready in: 30-60 minutes Difficulty: 3 (1=easiest :: hardest=5) 
Serves/Makes: 12

Ingredients:
1 small lemon, zest of
1 1/2 cup almond meal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup oat flour (found at health food stores)
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
12 small figs, stemmed
1 small egg
1/4 cup clover honey
1 1/4 cup skim milk
1/8 cup almond (or toasted almond) oil
6 tablespoons sliced almonds
Directions:
Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Combine first 9 ingredients in a bowl. 

Puree figs in a food processor until smooth and scrape into a small 
saucepan. Place over low to medium heat, stirring constantly, until 
puree gently boils, about 5 to 10 minutes. Let cool, then 
refrigerate. 

Whisk egg, honey, milk and oil in a bowl. Incorporate into flour 
mixture and blend on low with a hand mixer. 

Line a muffin tin with paper cups; fill each halfway with batter. 
Add 1 tbsp fig puree to center of each cup, then cover with a small 
spoonful of batter. Sprinkle almonds on top. 

Bake until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These sound wonderful JillF! Thank you for posting. I'm definitely going to try them though not today. I'm whipped! Just finished putting up the peaches. Ended up with 16 and 1/2 pints of peach jam/preserve and 7 pints of peach jelly. I am so glad to be done for a few days. Our apples should be ready pretty soon and then I'll be onto them.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Another great tea party. As a newbie I haven't jumped in very often but I do so enjoy the conversation from literally 'around the world'. A big thank you to Dave for hosting this each week! xoxoxox to all... PatSam


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for a great weekend tea party. Enjoyed all the comments. Just about to finish the shrug. It is beautiful. Prayers to all those injured or ailing. Get well soon. Thanks again Dave. LOL Conniesews


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Maelinde, I, too, make baby hats for charity, basically the Lucille Packard Foundation in Palo Alto, CA. I knit them throughout the year and send them there during the holiday season. Joanne's recently had a sale on "Sensations" yarn, which was great for the hats, soft as can be.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > We lost power in Arlington on Thursday right around 2:30pm. We were told it wasn't a rolling blackout, but possibly a blown transformer from the heat. Our apartment complex had to shut off water as well due to a massive leak coming out of an uninhabited apartment next door. Fortunately that came back around 4:30. We almost had to leave it was so uncomfortable.
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Hi there-
> I rushed to finish this little number for my granddaughter's B/Day Sat arvo. The pattern just wasn't working out right, and I must have re-started it a dozen times-but couldn't give up as I purchased a cute little mocha dress with matching coloured embroidery, and would you believe it-after stressing, I managed to finish with 30 mins to spare to get myself ready before the party-wow what a marathon.
> 
> I eventually crocheted as well as the knit-it was supposed to have a knitted ribbed band, but quicker to crochet and the back was way to short to match the fronts>>>>
> Mind you- it couls very well be the [email protected]#$%& ???


Kiwi11, loved hearing your story about frantically getting done with your project just in time to get ready! This is a darling little bolero!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hi all and thanks Dave for opening another Tea Party. It's humid here in VT. I hope it is comfortable where ever you KPers are.
> I have made a Balaclava for my G-daughter for Christmas. It is from the book Hattitude by Cathy Carron. It is called "Cautious" Doing the lace part was a real bear. I had a hard time staying with it but it is done and she will like it as she asked for it. And it is done in bright red.


Mary, your Balaclava is wonderful!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> My hot Toddie is: tsp Ginger-tsp Honey-tsp crushed Garlic-1-2 nips of scotch and add boiling water-if it doesn't kill the berties-you will sleep well: LOL
> Must be taken in the evening prior to bedtime. LOL
> There is loads of flu in NZ at the mo-I have had it for about 3 weeks-been taking lotsa hot toddies LOL
> 
> It's also raining here-cold about 7 o celcius, and I hear thunder-there is a storm on the way-hunkering down, warm, and crocheting my next project- a bright/multi pink blanket for another grand daughter who isn't happy about her sis getting one, she just had to wait. LOL Nana cannot do this fast enough. LOL


Thanks for your hot toddie recipe! So fun to imagine you all snuggled up & getting better.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dandylion, we are so glad to have you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening everyone. The floor is now down in my craft room and we've just had dinner. This is what I cooked. 
Salmon in sweet chilli sauce served with egg noodles and stir fry vegetables. It's very easy.
1. Quickly stir fry the vegetables in toasted sesame seed oil.
2. In a very hot pan quickly fry the salmon ondfe it is seared on all sides pour over sweet chilli sauce and cook for a little longer.
3. In the meantime cook the egg noodles.
Throw the lot in a dish and enjoy with a glas (or 2) of rose wine.

Going to knit some more tiny bag brooches now. Have a good evening. PurpleV


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm also very excited. Spent yesterday stripping the old wallpaper off and wjile my husband painted the ceiling I painted the skirting board. Today we are laying the wood panel floor. Then it's paint the walls and move in. I'll keep you posted Have a good day. PurpleV


Oh, PurpleV, it is wonderful that you have someone to paint the ceiling for you! & new wood floors! What color will it be?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I'll share my Crock Pot Wassail recipe soon. I'm not allowed to my friend's house on New Year's Eve without it. It's a consolation in advance for making bonfires in her back yard and jumping over them. (very long story - but a funny one)
> :twisted:


You jump over bonfires? That could be painful. Do tell!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi PurpleV, how exciting to have a craft room. Is it located in your house or an attachment outside the house? What will your color scheme be? Bet you're getting excited to have it completed, and then you'll be so pooped you won't want to craft for weeks, just kidding


PurpleV said:


> Evening everyone. The floor is now down in my craft room and we've just had dinner. This is what I cooked.
> Salmon in sweet chilli sauce served with egg noodles and stir fry vegetables. It's very easy.
> 1. Quickly stir fry the vegetables in toasted sesame seed oil.
> 2. In a very hot pan quickly fry the salmon ondfe it is seared on all sides pour over sweet chilli sauce and cook for a little longer.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also very excited. Spent yesterday stripping the old wallpaper off and wjile my husband painted the ceiling I painted the skirting board. Today we are laying the wood panel floor. Then it's paint the walls and move in. I'll keep you posted Have a good day. PurpleV
> ...


Not quite sure of the colours yet, but you can bet there be some lilac or purple in there somewhere. The wood floor came from the old lounge it's light pine in colour.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

settleg
I don't live that far from you and we had no blueberries,blackberries or apples this year. I wonder why. The figs are fantastic though.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

PurpleV
Can't wait to see pic of your new rooms. How exciting!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Maelinde - I also use Caron Simply Soft. Am going to use some of the Hobby Lobby "Love That Yarn" brand. I find all of that brand very nice.
> Hope that helps.


Maelinde, I'm with Dreamweaver. I love to use Caron's Simply Soft & also the "Love That Yarn" brand, if I use patterns that knit up quickly. Love that Yarn also has coordinating sport yarn weight. My daughter has informed me that people in her generation no longer prefer the sweet pastel baby colors. She & her friends like more contemporary colors. She knit a deep pumpkin-colored sweater & hat for a new baby, a taupe star fanning out around the neck & around the crown of the hat.

Now we have selected for her "someday baby" some medium dark loden green tweed "Love that Yarn" in sport weight for a hooded cardigan with a very pointy peak on top. I still have some problems jumping to such dark colors, so I have chosen the soft loden green tweed "Love that Yarn" in worsted weight to make a coordinating blanket. She will make the hoodie & I will make the blankie!

My tradition with my own children was to knit complex coordinating sets in very fine yarn for my children: sweaters, hats, booties, blankets. I still have these things to torture my daughter with, when she & her hubby have their first child! But is does seem to be a new world!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Another day in Texas,, Hot, Hot, Hot. Again, am spending the day in chair with TV, cool drink, computer, cat and knitting. Kids stopped by with leftover ribs from their lunch out so I am set for the day. A little chocolate wouldn't hurt though. Rookie Retiree reminded me of the wonderful date bars we used to make. Sure wish I remembered how!! All the blackberry and fig and chili recipes YUM. The stores are having a big sale on Hatch chilies right now. From New Mexico, famous for taste and heat. DH can't make chili without. Stayted ujp till 6 AM catching up on all things KP. Back on at 10. Guess it is time to do some knitting...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> settleg
> I don't live that far from you and we had no blueberries,blackberries or apples this year. I wonder why. The figs are fantastic though.


I'm swamped with blackberries and apples here in Surrey, UK!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi PurpleV, how exciting to have a craft room. Is it located in your house or an attachment outside the house? What will your color scheme be? Bet you're getting excited to have it completed, and then you'll be so pooped you won't want to craft for weeks, just kidding
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> ...


Now I've built a new bedroom I'm coverting one of the old bedrooms into my craft room.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Jacki said:



> Good Sunday Morning!
> 
> It took me almost an hour to read all the postings since yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jacki. Mysterious cave is way better than tripping over the dog! :thumbup:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> Fig - That's my next fruit to learn how to cook with. We sure don't have many up north - My only exposure is to Fig Newtons and I do like them - I make a date nut bread and date bars (with oatmeal) - could I substitue figs and get a new variation? Other recipes please?
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't use figs instead of dates. I've attached a recipe for fresh fig cake. It is more like a coffe cake.


we do a thin layer of pie crust, fig filling, second layer of pie crust and bake.... cut with pizza cutter into 2" squares, they are rich... they freeze well in layers with paper towels/napkins between them... 2 per serving or 1 with a scoop of vanilla....


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

So many thank you notes to wrute: for the welcomes, recipes, methods of cooking, and, notes to write re: similarities of taste, life situations and remarks about weather around the world. I am still figuring out how to combine enjoying this forum and getting any knit,Crochet projects, and delishes sounding recipes cooked! 

This forum is so fun, and I so appreciate being a part of it!
I've got a question or two about how to contribute, now that you have so graciouly welcomed me. 

1. what should be reserved for a private message? (thank yous, etc.?---- or not?)
2. Is a subject re: say, a TV show correct for here or should it be started in a new subject on a different thread? For instance: (I just watched a cooking show "Two Fat Ladies") and would like to see if anyone here gets it also? 
3. Am I too insecure for words?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns[quote=deemail[quote=thewren said:


> 5mmdpns - when i was growing up at home we always put diced raw onion on top of chili - gives it a nice flavor....sam '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are on a wavelength this weekend! we have diced onion on top. do you serve dill pickle sticks and cheddar cheese sticks the same size with it?... bite the cheese and pickle, dig into the chili....mmmmmm....[/quote]

Yup, but that was to be revealed another time as I dont want too many think my taste buds are just not "normal" but really are wacked!! chuckles

Speaking of pickles, did anyone ever make pickled yellow beans in a mustard brine? My grandma used to make them. [/quote]

absolutely... yellow or green, pickled green beans are a treat!

and spiced peaches? canned with nutmeg and cinnamon? great with roast beef....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> So many thank you notes to wrute: for the welcomes, recipes, methods of cooking, and, notes to write re: similarities of taste, life situations and remarks about weather around the world. I am still figuring out how to combine enjoying this forum and getting any knit,Crochet projects, and delishes sounding recipes cooked!
> 
> This forum is so fun, and I so appreciate being a part of it!
> I've got a question or two about how to contribute, now that you have so graciouly welcomed me.
> ...


we get it on cable here in arizona... it used to be on PBS in san diego.... you are a big girl and can share the Two Fat Ladies here or in a new thread... both work and we will not judge you either way.... TV is more international that it has ever been with the satellite services so lots of people here on the International Tea Party might want to know....


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm back, soon I'll be catching up. The play is over, the stage is down and stored; and I'm near exhausted from that. I met my "Little Sister" through Big Brothers, Big Sisters today-took her to Dairy Queen for a Blizzard Ice Cream Treat(Nutter Butter-not a new favorite, but good all around). I like more chocolate in my ice cream. Had a great time with my Little, who is 12, and when the "hour" or time was up, I found an excuse to hang out a little longer. This is going to be so fun;-)! Now I have to plan for next week.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

PurpleV 
hi from Oregon could you re-post the tutorial on knitting socks maybe it would help me. Thank you in advance for your time on this I love the color purple and pink very much as dose my daughter


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spiced peaches - had forgotten about those. Grandma made and served with a HUGE breakfast. I loved them.


Dandylion - Private Messages should be used for anything you don't want to say in public. You should always give personal info, like an e-mail address, in a PM. If you want to talk on a more personal level to someone or, if you have something that is totally off the main subject go to PM.

This particular thread (Tea Party) any topic goes (except religion and politics are against site rules) because this is a party. On a regular main thread, your post should be on topic. If not, start a new thread. Go to home page, click on all the different titles there and you will have a better idea of what is best where. No worries if you guess wrong... Admin will move a big goof for you. This is not the place to try to sell - that is done on Classifieds. Your pictures of new work should go on Pictures. Any topic that does not relate to knitting or crochet belongs on Chit-Chat. IMHO (in my humble opinion) It is not necessary to thank each and every person. Use your best judgement. After all, we have to have SOME time left to knit..... Hope this helps a little.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I'm back, soon I'll be catching up. The play is over, the stage is down and stored; and I'm near exhausted from that. I met my "Little Sister" through Big Brothers, Big Sisters today-took her to Dairy Queen for a Blizzard Ice Cream Treat(Nutter Butter-not a new favorite, but good all around). I like more chocolate in my ice cream. Had a great time with my Little, who is 12, and when the "hour" or time was up, I found an excuse to hang out a little longer. This is going to be so fun;-)! Now I have to plan for next week.


 :thumbup: This is so cool love the fact that you are helping and young lady to see that people care about her that she is not alone


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > So many thank you notes to wrute: for the welcomes, recipes, methods of cooking, and, notes to write re: similarities of taste, life situations and remarks about weather around the world. I am still figuring out how to combine enjoying this forum and getting any knit,Crochet projects, and delishes sounding recipes cooked!
> ...


Thanks, thanks, thanks, 
Two Fat Ladies, Clarissa and Jennifer - so funny. They drive around the UK in a motorcycle & side-car and flaunt their tendencies toward high-fat foods, end the show with drinks and cigarettes, quote Shakespeare, and are totally irreverent; well, not totally, they toasted and thanked God after one episode. They are just irreverent to the food policeJ It's on the food channel here in Indy. So fun. 
P. S. When I was in Phoenix, I noticed a lot of IU license plates and thought that AZ must be to IN, like Miami is to NY.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

dandylion said:


> So many thank you notes to wrute: for the welcomes, recipes, methods of cooking, and, notes to write re: similarities of taste, life situations and remarks about weather around the world. I am still figuring out how to combine enjoying this forum and getting any knit,Crochet projects, and delishes sounding recipes cooked!
> 
> This forum is so fun, and I so appreciate being a part of it!
> I've got a question or two about how to contribute, now that you have so graciouly welcomed me.
> ...


I wouldn't say you are insecure , rather would say thoughtful. It's so nice of you to let us know how you feel about the forum and how thoughtful you are of others feelings.

The things you have mentioned are totally acceptable for the tea party where we visit as friends, have light banter, and discuss many different things. About the only things we do not discuss are relligion, politics, and the theiry of relativity. So relax and jump right in.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

maryanne said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > So many thank you notes to wrute: for the welcomes, recipes, methods of cooking, and, notes to write re: similarities of taste, life situations and remarks about weather around the world. I am still figuring out how to combine enjoying this forum and getting any knit,Crochet projects, and delishes sounding recipes cooked!
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Thanks so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> settleg
> I don't live that far from you and we had no blueberries,blackberries or apples this year. I wonder why. The figs are fantastic though.


I wonder if the storms that N. GA had this past winter/spring affected them? Our apple trees (only 2) are pretty loaded and so are a friend of mine's trees. Her blueberries also did quite well. I'm a little miffed right now; for some reason my jelly I spent so much time on didn't set. Harumph &(*&^%!! I wonder if I can re-cook it; never had this happen before but then it has been quite awhile since I made jelly; usually just do the preserves. Any Ideas on what to do?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I found a site that says the jelly can take up to 48 hours sometimes to set. It also gave directions for remaking the jelly if it still hasn't set so I guess I'll give it a while and then see what steps if any I need to take.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good Sunday Morning!
> 
> It took me almost an hour to read all the postings since yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > settleg
> ...


Go over the recipe first(provided you are using one;-)). Check the ingredients. I made watermelon rind pickles...only to learn after they didn't turn the right translucent color that I need to peel the watermelon rind. oops;-). Next attempt coming soon. 
You might be able to try to reset it. Try timing it from the time it reaches a full boil. Consider lightweight long sleeves as boiling fruit can get violent;-). It might become a "butter," or you can ask for advice from someone more experienced than I, I'm sure they're here;-), just takes a little time.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Isn't this how you're supposed to live life? I love the Two Fat Ladies, just that they're secure enough in themselves to call themselves fat speaks volumes, doesn't it?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I used to watch "Two Fat Ladies." Loved it! I didn't know it had come back in reruns. One of them died, maybe 8 years ago, or more. Unless there's a new "fat lady?" I'll have to watch for it.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

no, its the original series ... rerun on the new channel....


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

:thumbup: This is so cool love the fact that you are helping and young lady to see that people care about her that she is not alone[/quote]

Thanks so much. It was done for me, I can only pass on the favor.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Gracieanne,

I hope that you get to feeling better soon. 

My cats always seem to "follow from in front" and trip us as well. 

Sending positive and healing thoughts your way!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I used to watch "Two Fat Ladies." Loved it! I didn't know it had come back in reruns. One of them died, maybe 8 years ago, or more. Unless there's a new "fat lady?" I'll have to watch for it.


I'm so sorry to hear that. The show is on the Cooking channel, not the Food Channel, if that helps any.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.



dandylion said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > I used to watch "Two Fat Ladies." Loved it! I didn't know it had come back in reruns. One of them died, maybe 8 years ago, or more. Unless there's a new "fat lady?" I'll have to watch for it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I did use a recipe but perhaps I just didn't cook it long enough. We'll see. If it isn't set by tomorrow I'll try re-cooking it. It won't go to waste.



dragontearsoflove said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Sutallee Stitcher said:
> ...


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> :thumbup: This is so cool love the fact that you are helping and young lady to see that people care about her that she is not alone


Thanks so much. It was done for me, I can only pass on the favor.[/quote]

and 12 is an important age it is her last year as a little girl because next she is a teenager and then nothing is the same . are you going to teach her how to knit/crochet??


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

PatSam said:


> As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the British old TV...don't know much about the new...but I was a huge fan of "Two Fat Ladies." The one that cracks me up the most is the time they feed a bunch of guys who have been hiking, etc., and the dish is something like: the pot lined with bacon, I think something like haggas (probably not spelled correctly) in the middle and more bacon on top. They drove their bike/side car up to some really awesome place and had a picnic for the guys. It was so much fun to watch!!!! I miss them. I am also an avid fan of "Upstairs Downstairs." My DH gave me the entire collection, and have "TVoed" the newest release from England. I can hardly wait to catch up to the newest...but I dole them out like fine chocolates. Just don't want to see them all too fast. I Claudius is another one of my favorites from BBC.

This has been an absolutely fabulous Tea Party, and it is so wonderful to hear from so many, and some newbies too! Hopefully all you newbies will be back next weekend. And, of course, my never ending thanks to Dave for starting these every weekend. Thanks Dave...and everyone else too.

You are all my spice of life!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

me too, on I, Claudius... one of my faves... bought it as soon as it came out on dvd and watch it at least yearly if not more.... my fave line.... the empress speaking to the gladiators.... "You're all scum and you know it!" ... the whole family teases each other with that one...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

deemail said:


> me too, on I, Claudius... one of my faves... bought it as soon as it came out on dvd and watch it at least yearly if not more.... my fave line.... the empress speaking to the gladiators.... "You're all scum and you know it!" ... the whole family teases each other with that one...


30 odd years ago I moved to St. Croix, USVI. TV was very limited and I was on bed rest with my 2nd child. All we got were PBS Stations: 1 from St. Croix, 1 from Puerto Rico, and 1 from Tortola, I think. They were all playing I, Claudius, all on different nights and at different stages. I was in hog heaven!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorry, Have to go now, Inspector Lewis is on Masterpiece Mystery, Bye for Now


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sorry, Have to go now, Inspector Lewis is on Masterpiece Mystery, Bye for Now


do you get Netflix? Inspector Lewis and Morse are on 'Instant Play'.... you can watch on your computer as many times as you like....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's interesting dandylion - here in defiance - channel 3 which is toledo pbs - masterpiece mystery was sherlock holmes. i really enjoy7 this new take off - sherlock using a cell phone - dr watson writing a blog. very well done though. tonight they were trying to raise money so i am "dvr-ing" it.

sam

sorry about the puppies photos or lack there of - my granddaughter is never around it seems. maybe i can trap her tomorrow.



dandylion said:


> Sorry, Have to go now, Inspector Lewis is on Masterpiece Mystery, Bye for Now


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, Went to Walmart today, but of course had not written down Dailey's. Have now put it in my phone so I will be prepared. Is it with the other adult beverages? Can't wait to try it, especially in this hot weather. I agree that we need to get together. The Woolie Ewe in Plano has a sit and knit on Tues. night. I was also thinking about going to the library. Getting ready to order the yarn for my sister's sweater. I will have plenty to work on!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > settleg
> ...


this happened to me one year and we used it for pancake syrup ,which my son loved so much I tried to do it again but it set that time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My Texas Rangers just went ahead of the Indians! Hope they can hold on to the lead so they will still be ahead of the Angels. Michael Young got his 2000th hit.Yea!


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Storm hit here in KC, MO USA at about 2:45 PM. Hard rain and strong winds. It lasted 10-15 minutes. Our power went out and was off for four hours. Now I'm catching up on my reading. Hope you all have a great week. Thanks for another nice party. 

Right now I am making hanging kitchen towels with a ruffle top instead of a button. I'll try to get a pix soon. Finished a shawl for my BF and got it to her on her return from her month long emergency trip back to her homeland of Oklahoma. Also made her some potholders as she was out. Thinking about tackling socks this week.

Happy crafting to all, and to all a good night!!!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Storm hit here in KC, MO USA at about 2:45 PM. Hard rain and strong winds. It lasted 10-15 minutes. Our power went out and was off for four hours. Now I'm catching up on my reading. Hope you all have a great week. Thanks for another nice party.
> 
> Right now I am making hanging kitchen towels with a ruffle top instead of a button. I'll try to get a pix soon. Finished a shawl for my BF and got it to her on her return from her month long emergency trip back to her homeland of Oklahoma. Also made her some potholders as she was out. Thinking about tackling socks this week.
> 
> Happy crafting to all, and to all a good night!!!


KC is not far from my oldest son he is in Maryville lived their for a while but home will always be here in the North West


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's interesting dandylion - here in defiance - channel 3 which is toledo pbs - masterpiece mystery was sherlock holmes. i really enjoy7 this new take off - sherlock using a cell phone - dr watson writing a blog. very well done though. tonight they were trying to raise money so i am "dvr-ing" it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. We haven't had a fund raiser in two or three weeks now. Indy PBS must be slipping.  I haven't watched the updated version of S H. I'm such an old fuddy duddy about originals. With your recommendation, though, I will give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Gracieanne,
> 
> I hope that you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Maelinde.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My Texas Rangers just went ahead of the Indians! Hope they can hold on to the lead so they will still be ahead of the Angels. Michael Young got his 2000th hit.Yea!


Wasn't that awesome that Michael Young was able to do that at a home game? The post game interview with him was funny. He said that his family was there and his wife was around there "somewhere". :lol:

I was worried that the Rangers would lose tonight's game until the 8th inning happened. What an inning!!

It seems that when the temps are in the 100's and the Rangers are playing at home, they win. Great baseball tonight. I almost have no voice from all the cheering. Our neighbors think we're nuts. :shock:

I think we're going to the game against Seattle when they're back in September. Our best friends haven't been to a game in a few years and they want to go with us. Nothing beats going to a baseball game and seeing it live instead of on TV.

From what I've heard on the news, people can bring bottled water in to the games provided that it is in plastic bottles and inside a soft-sided cooler. That is pretty neat, considering most ballparks don't allow any outside drink in.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

maryanne said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > So many thank you notes to wrute: for the welcomes, recipes, methods of cooking, and, notes to write re: similarities of taste, life situations and remarks about weather around the world. I am still figuring out how to combine enjoying this forum and getting any knit,Crochet projects, and delishes sounding recipes cooked!
> ...


Here's my theory of relativity-- As long as you have relatives, they will have a throry about how much you should make for them!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

settleg said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > settleg
> ...


Whenever I make jelly or jam that doesn't "jelly" I just call it syrup. It tastes great on pancakes or you can mix it into peanut butter easier than regular jelly.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Sutallee Stitcher said:
> ...


When a batch of strawberry jelly didn't set for my cousin, she used it as an ice cream topping. It was delicious!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anybody ever make Pickled Peaches? My Mom used to make them, but the ones I made last year didn't turn out too well. The peaches were too ripe, so they were a bit mushy, but they still taste good!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Anybody ever make Pickled Peaches? My Mom used to make them, but the ones I made last year didn't turn out too well. The peaches were too ripe, so they were a bit mushy, but they still taste good!


 Oh, Yummmm. I hope you get a response to this.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Any one have a recipe for pickled squash. Had some a few years ago and they were wonderful.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Well, relatively speaking, I'm glad that I found such encouraging new friends, such as you two, whom I may choose to enjoy, rather than, as the old joke goes, the family that has been given TO me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I almost have no voice from all the cheering. Our neighbors think we're nuts. :shock:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil, I do cheer, especially when I watch the Dallas Mavericks basketball team. I watch more sports than most of the females I know! It is getting close to our football season. My nephew is a high school coach so I go to some of his games. I also like college. Not as crazy about pro football. My daughter is like your husband--can't believe I get into the games as much as I do!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Maelinde, Yes, it was a terrific game! I haven't been to a game yet, but I really want to. Michael Young is awesome! I'm so glad it happened at home with a win. I think you are right about bringing in drinks. I think you can also bring in food. Baseball is the only sport that allows that. Hope the Rangers are on a winning streak!


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?


 :?:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the Theory of Relativity was given as one of the tongue-in-cheek subjects that we should stay away from while at the Tea Party... she was just being funny.... I can't get excited about the Theory.... I still haven't absorbed all the time/space/continuum details from Star Trek...and that might get controversial, too....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

PatSam said:


> As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.
> 
> I too love watching "As Time Goes By" plus other British shows. I was A.T.G.B. reunion every times is played. It's a wonderful show.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> PurpleV
> hi from Oregon could you re-post the tutorial on knitting socks maybe it would help me. Thank you in advance for your time on this I love the color purple and pink very much as dose my daughter


Hi Crochetmouse,
My grand daughter's favourite colours are pink and purple. Mine is just any shade of purple, mauve and lilac.
The tutorial site for the sock is
http://www.cometosilver.com
hope you find it useful. I actually printed all the pages out and found it a gret help.
Happy knitting.
PurpleV :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ceili said:


> I used to watch "Two Fat Ladies." Loved it! I didn't know it had come back in reruns. One of them died, maybe 8 years ago, or more. Unless there's a new "fat lady?" I'll have to watch for it.


There is not a new fat lady. It was Jennifer that died, but Clarissa still pops up occassionally on tv here. I believe she is a trained barrister and extremely clever. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?


That's way too deep for me! :roll: 
I knit therefore I am.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pandphomemades said:


> Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?


How about a Mobius scarf?

Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, I make the ruffle topped dish towels all the time. I sell them in my shop and give them away. I found them at a campground store maybe ten years ago and copied it. They work up quickly. LOL Conniesews


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

and 12 is an important age it is her last year as a little girl because next she is a teenager and then nothing is the same . are you going to teach her how to knit/crochet??[/quote]

I'm hoping to teach her to knit, she seems eager to learn so far. We'll have to learn to crochet together, as I barely know how. But it will be fun. I might also teach her how to do stained glass once I get another pair of safety goggles. I'm loving this.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

oops...apparently no way to really delete a second message.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

pandphomemades
A Mobius scarf would be good then on to these...

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=hyperbolic+&sT=1&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
P.S. the link is more complicated than the formulas describing hyperbolic space. LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Its all those UFO flying around with the mobius that will send Star Trek through the knitting time warp!

I have a mobius wrap in my knitting somewhere, it seems I am just not inspired at all to finish it.

Love to watch As Time Goes By but it is not on very often. I never seem to tire of it no matter how often I have watched the series. I like watching the Miss Marple stuff too. She knits like my Mom! And her hats!!

Have a wonderful week Tea Party people!!

PS Maelinde, I agree that the game/s are better in person. I would love to go and see the football game in Winnipeg at the Blue Bomber's Stadium. (I know the name of it is not Blue Bombers Stadium, but I refuse to call it anything else).


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> oops...apparently no way to really delete a second message.


yep, you did what i do... i highlight the whole extra msg and replace with a period .... '.' it doesn't get rid of it but doesn't take up all the space...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > oops...apparently no way to really delete a second message.
> ...


I have successfully deleted the entire post by highlight in blue, press the delete button on my keyboard, then press send on the KP. Then you will get a warning that you have not written anything. Just ignore that. Take your mouse to the top of the KP and click on one of the things like "Watched Topics". I never replace with a period and this seems to work for me. :wink:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Belated greetings to all....have missed the tea party this weekend (it's now 10AM Monday morning in Chicago). I have my 1st follow-up doctor's appointment today after my h.a. I skipped to the end, but now need to go back and fully read the comments about topics.....LOVED the suggestions about a moebius strip or hyperbolic space. did anyone see the topic about dust balls? That was 10+ pages of hysterical postings! Very funny people, these knitters! Love 'em. Have a good week; hope to be more active next weekend.
Carol (IL)

PS: Welcome to quietKnitter; Gracieanne take care of your leg..hope all goes well. Jacki, great socks! I have yet to delve into sock knitting....it's in the bag...calling to me...working on the nerve to try.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pandphomemades said:
> 
> 
> > Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?
> ...


Me, too, PurpleV...and even more I am because I crochet also...LMBO!!
JuneK


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> pandphomemades
> A Mobius scarf would be good then on to these...
> 
> http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=hyperbolic+&sT=1&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
> P.S. the link is more complicated than the formulas describing hyperbolic space. LOL


I noted that it was for intermediate knitters :roll:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pandphomemades said:
> 
> 
> > Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?
> ...


Isn't that what I got when I tried to make a hood/cowl out of feathery yarn? If there is such a term as feathery yarn?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > pandphomemades said:
> ...


Hi June,
I can only crochet a bit, mainly squares, but my cousin, Penguin, has decided that we are going to do a crochet course at her lys. Should be good, but the only problem is when I'm with her she is such a bad influence and I do not behave very well. On my own I'm absolutely perfect! :roll: PurleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Monday afternoon everyone,
I'm glad you get all our old comedies in the US. A few years ago I went with my daughter to watch As time goes by being filmed. It was great fun.
Thank you Dave for another great Tea Party.
Have a good week everyone.
Take care and hugs.
PurpleV


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

PurpleV
Wish you two were in my crochet class. We have so much fun. It may take me longer to teach but I would not have it any other way. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > dragontearsoflove said:
> ...


Thanks for the tip I frequently need to relate multiple postings, impatient I guess

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chuckles going on here, karhyunique!! Yep. I remember my 4-H motto "learn to do by doing" and this never applied more than to knitting/crocheting!! I have to go through a few deletes too for multiple postings! Have a great day!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pattys76 - too funny and oh so true.

sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> PurpleV
> Wish you two were in my crochet class. We have so much fun. It may take me longer to teach but I would not have it any other way. Enjoy the journey!


Thanks, Perhaps one day Penguin and I might make it across the Pond! The heaven help America! PurpleV


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - i find myself talking to the television all the time - if i disagree with something - etc., doesn't do a bit of good though. lol

sam


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chuckles going on here, karhyunique!! Yep. I remember my 4-H motto "learn to do by doing" and this never applied more than to knitting/crocheting!! I have to go through a few deletes too for multiple postings! Have a great day!!


Beautiful avatar,we used to own a cottage...camp in Canada on lake Superior north off the Soo,such beautiful country! Now two of our children live in St. Louis so we drive mostly in that direction. We here in Michigan love the north Canada and Michigan


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chuckles going on here, karhyunique!! Yep. I remember my 4-H motto "learn to do by doing" and this never applied more than to knitting/crocheting!! I have to go through a few deletes too for multiple postings! Have a great day!!


Beautiful avatar,we used to own a cottage...camp in Canada on lake Superior north off the Soo,such beautiful country! Now two of our children live in St. Louis so we drive mostly in that direction. We here in Michigan love the north,Canada and Michigan  great day you too!


----------



## KNITSUS (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear Texas fans, We Rockies fans are so envious..Rockies as in
Denver Rockies..Started great and there was such a big media build up..and now we traded our ace pitcher Ubaldo to Cleveland.
We can take in plastic pop bottles as well..They should be unopened.
You can bring in food. We have an awesome hot dog guy near the entrance, so we carry them in, or if I am dieting, I take in a salad from home. Gotta love Texas. Go Rangers!!!!
Do you knit at the games???


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > dragontearsoflove said:
> ...


there is no 'send' after the msg exists... it is 'update' and i tried but it still left it there... what am i missing?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - i find myself talking to the television all the time - if i disagree with something - etc., doesn't do a bit of good though. lol
> 
> sam


but at least I always win and I always have the last word... right before I hit the clicker!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - i find myself talking to the television all the time - if i disagree with something - etc., doesn't do a bit of good though. lol
> 
> sam


I know what you mean Sam, sometimes I get into a argument with myself and l lose??!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deemail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


Chuckles, sorry about that. I guess it is the "update". hehe, love the tv commentary. I mostly yak at the sports players who are not performing right. Sigh, I know if they listen to their coach (me!) then they would be superheros. I tried turning up the volume in case they couldnt hear me, but .... :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
Me, too, PurpleV...and even more I am because I crochet also...LMBO!!
JuneK[/quote]
Hi June,
I can only crochet a bit, mainly squares, but my cousin, Penguin, has decided that we are going to do a crochet course at her lys. Should be good, but the only problem is when I'm with her she is such a bad influence and I do not behave very well. On my own I'm absolutely perfect! :roll: PurleV[/quote]

You should rejoice that you have someone that you can "be bad" with!!! Being good is NO fun at all!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Purple V, your bad times with Penguin makes your good times truly remarkable!! Bet it is also responsible for the twinkle in your eyes!! haha, Have fun at the crochet course!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deemail - wonderful - so i will say "so there!" before i hit the clicker. lol

sam



deemail said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil - i find myself talking to the television all the time - if i disagree with something - etc., doesn't do a bit of good though. lol
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dandylion, you are not too insecure at all. You are thoughtful & smart enough to ask questions about the protocol here!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dave... reminders about the courgette/pasta dish made me look it up and had for din last night.... did not have ricotta but sour cream substituted fine... will try again the next time i have ricotta in the house... thanks for a new entree... gets boring with the same old recipes... making chili in the crock pot today... california/kansas style... does not claim to be authentic anything but is good... sam, the wren, made me hungry for it and i have plenty of dill spears, cheddar cheese and onions in the house... (chili accessories discussed earlier in the Tea Party...) 

has anyone else started to note down the pages for recipes? this is the first weekend i've done it... i kept losing them after seeing something that looked good... now have post it next to screen for later copy/paste action.... bye till next weekend.... deemail....


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

settleg said:


> Well, I found a site that says the jelly can take up to 48 hours sometimes to set. It also gave directions for remaking the jelly if it still hasn't set so I guess I'll give it a while and then see what steps if any I need to take.


Want to know if your jelly ever sets, & also how you re-prepared it if not.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

PatSam said:


> As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.
> 
> They have just stopped showing 'Doc Martin' on PBS here in Kansas City, Missouri; I don't know if I can bear it! Hope he returns!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Dandylion, you are not too insecure at all. You are thoughtful & smart enough to ask questions about the protocol here!


Thank you. That's very sweet of you.
I'm so looking forward to the next one. ----- unless this one goes on until then. :thumbup:


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Carol (IL)

PS: Welcome to quietKnitter; Gracieanne take care of your leg..hope all goes well. Jacki, great socks! I have yet to delve into sock knitting....it's in the bag...calling to me...working on the nerve to try.[/quote]

Thank you Cmaliza!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > As with most British shows we in the US only get reruns... sometimes really old.. much much better than not getting them at all... Think, 'As Time Goes By' I don't think I shall ever tire of watching it.
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> It seems that when the temps are in the 100's and the Rangers are playing at home, they win. Great baseball tonight. I almost have no voice from all the cheering. Our neighbors think we're nuts. :shock:


I love it! Can just see you all whooping it up & the neighbors being alarmed!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pandphomemades said:
> 
> 
> > Have very much enjoyed reading this tea party. I understand the prohibition on Einstein's Theory of Relativity, but in future could we discuss crocheting models of hyperbolic space?
> ...


I adore it! "I knit, therefore I am"!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oh no!! so sad and so sorry for all who are affected by the water being turned off in the little Texas town! Just heard it on the news. There is no way to cool off the farm animals in their barns/stalls as they can not turn on the water sprinklers for them. If you are one of the people who live there, my prayers for all of you. For anyone else who is severely affected by this heat wave that keeps on and on.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hi, I make the ruffle topped dish towels all the time. I sell them in my shop and give them away. I found them at a campground store maybe ten years ago and copied it. They work up quickly. LOL Conniesews


 :roll: What do they look like?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I can only crochet a bit, mainly squares, but my cousin, Penguin, has decided that we are going to do a crochet course at her lys. Should be good, but the only problem is when I'm with her she is such a bad influence and I do not behave very well. On my own I'm absolutely perfect! :roll: PurleV


Oh, PurpleV, you sound delightful! Wish I could meet you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, you are not too insecure at all. You are thoughtful & smart enough to ask questions about the protocol here!
> ...


And, it probably will...usually Dave has to open a new one from posts the week before. We know a good thing when we have it!!
JuneK


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Purple V, your bad times with Penguin makes your good times truly remarkable!! Bet it is also responsible for the twinkle in your eyes!! haha, Have fun at the crochet course!!


Sorry, I thought it was the good times that made being bad so much fun...otherwise, why would we be bad;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Purple V, your bad times with Penguin makes your good times truly remarkable!! Bet it is also responsible for the twinkle in your eyes!! haha, Have fun at the crochet course!!
> ...


Chuckles, it all depends on what side of the coin you look at!! hehe  Sounds like you have a little mischief in you too!! (wonder if it is the same with all us knitter crafters??)


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

jknappva said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Bluebirdlet said:
> ...


O.k. I get it now  I'll keep tuned in, so to speak. 
Everyone has been so kind and charming, I'm so grateful to be here


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chuckles going on here, karhyunique!! Yep. I remember my 4-H motto "learn to do by doing" and this never applied more than to knitting/crocheting!! I have to go through a few deletes too for multiple postings! Have a great day!!


4-H motto - okay, everyone - Head, heart, hand and health...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Well, relatively speaking, I'm glad that I found such encouraging new friends, such as you two, whom I may choose to enjoy, rather than, as the old joke goes, the family that has been given TO me.


We do have some pretty cherished friends here in the tea party, don't we? 

I call them "chosen family"


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does this mean you were cheering at home? My husband laughs when he hears me doing this- now that my daughters give me membership to my footy team I am usually at the games so don't often help them out from home.


I always cheer from home, unless I'm actually at the game. I love baseball. I was pretty much raised around the sport.

I was a San Diego Padres fan from age 1 (still am, really!) when the first came to play in San Diego back in 1969. My parents always took us kids to the games several times a year. I even got to meet former Padre Ozzie Smith when he had some printing done at my parent's print shop back in the early 80's. Ozzie sat me down and told me that I needed to get a life plan and follow my dream. How cool is that?

Now that we live in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, we follow the Texas Rangers. My dream is that the Rangers and the Padres face each other in the World Series. Either way, I feel like a winner. 

I love good baseball, even if the team I'm following loses. It really is all about a good game.

Randy enjoys American Football. I don't, but if he wants to watch a game, I'll just do something else like knit, sew, sculpt some polymer clay, do some jewelry design or bead weaving. Or, I'll watch something fun on YouTube.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> darowil, I do cheer, especially when I watch the Dallas Mavericks basketball team. I watch more sports than most of the females I know! It is getting close to our football season. My nephew is a high school coach so I go to some of his games. I also like college. Not as crazy about pro football. My daughter is like your husband--can't believe I get into the games as much as I do!


Pammie,

My brother in law is a high school basketball coach near Canton, TX. He used to coach girls basketball, but found a better paying position where he is now. One of these days we're going to go to the First Monday at Canton. We're just usually too busy visiting the family, as they're so much fun.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Maelinde, Yes, it was a terrific game! I haven't been to a game yet, but I really want to. Michael Young is awesome! I'm so glad it happened at home with a win. I think you are right about bringing in drinks. I think you can also bring in food. Baseball is the only sport that allows that. Hope the Rangers are on a winning streak!


Pammie, you've NEVER been to a game??? Girl, we're going to have to fix that. They have a special going on in honor of Michael Young's 2000th hit for $20 seats in the lower reserved and corner box seats at the end of August against Tampa Bay. That's a good deal. We're debating on whether we want to go or not as the heat streak is going to continue and we're going to beat that record in 1980.

Perhaps next season, we can get together and knit at a Rangers game??? Something in Ranger colors - red, white and blue? That might get us interviewed on TV. <giggle>


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Michael Young is awesome!


You know that Michael Young has his own charity called Wipe Out Kids Cancer. Isn't that awesome? Here is the website. I'm thinking about donating something.

http://www.wokc.org/


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I too love watching "As Time Goes By" plus other British shows. I was A.T.G.B. reunion every times is played. It's a wonderful show.


I love watching British Telly. My favorite is of course "Doctor Who" and I can't wait until we start getting new episodes on BBC America August 27th. I'm enjoying "Outcasts", too, although many people don't care for it.

Love "As Time Goes By", "Last of the Summer Wine", "Fawlty Towers", "After You've Gone", "Goodnight Sweetheart", "Red Dwarf", of course "Monty Python", and so many more. We get them on both PBS and BBC America.

I'm going to start watching "Law & Order: UK" as I just found out that Peter Davison will join the cast. I'd forgotten that Freema Agyeman was in it, and she worked with Peter Davison's daughter, Georgia Moffatt in an episode of Doctor Who called "The Doctor's Daughter". Cool stuff.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> How about a Mobius scarf?


Now that I'd like to see!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I'm hoping to teach her to knit, she seems eager to learn so far. We'll have to learn to crochet together, as I barely know how. But it will be fun. I might also teach her how to do stained glass once I get another pair of safety goggles. I'm loving this.


My 4 year old niece wants to learn how to knit. I loom knitted her 2 hats for her birthday and she just went crazy for them. Her older cousin who's 10 also wanted to learn. They also want me to teach them how to make jewelry, too. I think 4 is a little bit young for wire wrapping, which is what she wants to learn.

I think kids are pretty much ready to learn once they express an interest. I only loom knit, so don't know how to knit with needles.

You're going to enjoy your time teaching her to knit. Knitting is becoming very popular with the tween/teen crowd now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Well, relatively speaking, I'm glad that I found such encouraging new friends, such as you two, whom I may choose to enjoy, rather than, as the old joke goes, the family that has been given TO me.
> ...


It's nice when you CAN choose 'family'. Most people are stuck with 'relatives'...and sometimes STUCK is the right word!! I'm lucky with my 'born family' and this 'chosen family!! 
JuneK


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Its all those UFO flying around with the mobius that will send Star Trek through the knitting time warp!


I wonder if anyone has ever knitted in any of the Star Trek series? I only started knitting just before Christmas in 2010, so never really payed attention. I'm a Trek Enthusiast as well. I refuse to be called a Trekkie or a Trekker. LOL



5mmdpns said:


> Love to watch As Time Goes By but it is not on very often. I never seem to tire of it no matter how often I have watched the series. I like watching the Miss Marple stuff too. She knits like my Mom! And her hats!!


Ever watch the "Vicar of Dibley"? One of the characters Leticia knits. She also cooks the most insane concoctions and shares them with the congregation. Very funny show.

I wonder what other shows feature knitting? Hmmm great topic to start for next week's tea party... 



5mmdpns said:


> PS Maelinde, I agree that the game/s are better in person. I would love to go and see the football game in Winnipeg at the Blue Bomber's Stadium. (I know the name of it is not Blue Bombers Stadium, but I refuse to call it anything else).


Games are so much better in person. You have everyone around you in a state of excitement and there is lots of camaraderie with the fans.

We're planning on attending the Rangers game when the face the Mariners again in September. My BFF has a friend who now lives in Seattle and she's a Mariners fan, so Gena wants to try and get on TV to say hi to her. LOL


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes "Last of Summer Wine" was another favorite. I found these on the PBS station rather than BBC America. I have not kept up with what is available in Portland since my husband passed on last year. I live with my daughter now and she doesn't share my enthusiasm for British comedy... and I really don't enjoy watching them without my hubby. We always recorded them so we could enjoy them at our leisure. I also had the full set of "Are You Being Served" and the sequel... can't remember what the sequel was called in Britain... think it was Grace & Favour or something like that.


jknappva said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

America should be so lucky!!! Enjoy tour posts!!!


PurpleV said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

That should have been 'your' posts not 'tour' posts but you probably figured that out...


PatSam said:


> America should be so lucky!!! Enjoy tour posts!!!
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

KNITSUS said:


> Dear Texas fans, We Rockies fans are so envious..Rockies as in
> Denver Rockies..Started great and there was such a big media build up..and now we traded our ace pitcher Ubaldo to Cleveland.
> We can take in plastic pop bottles as well..They should be unopened.
> You can bring in food. We have an awesome hot dog guy near the entrance, so we carry them in, or if I am dieting, I take in a salad from home. Gotta love Texas. Go Rangers!!!!
> Do you knit at the games???


Thank you for your support of the Texas Rangers!  I just love good baseball and hope that they get to the World Series again this year. Last year was amazing and this year is even better.

I've never knitted at a game, as I'm usually so focused on what's happening on the field. I'll have to try it, though, to see if I can keep up with the game and actually knit something nice. Perhaps a hat in Rangers colors - red, white, and blue with a collegiate T done in intarsia. I've never done intarsia before, so it will be a challenge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Chuckles going on here, karhyunique!! Yep. I remember my 4-H motto "learn to do by doing" and this never applied more than to knitting/crocheting!! I have to go through a few deletes too for multiple postings! Have a great day!!
> ...


The 4-H Motto:
Learn to Do by Doing

The 4-H Pledge:
"I pledge
My Head to clearer thinking,
My Heart to greater loyalty,
My Hands to larger service,
My Health to better living,
For my club, my community, and my country"

Brings back memories for me! My Mom and both her parents were 4-H instructors and leaders. Great club to get involved in. Thanks ever so much for reminding me of these. Were you involved in 4-H too? anyone?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You should rejoice that you have someone that you can "be bad" with!!! Being good is NO fun at all!
> JuneK


When I was a kid (age 17), my mom used to tell us "Don't be good!" when we left to go out. It was the only way she knew we'd obey. I miss her so much. She was an amazing woman.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > We do have some pretty cherished friends here in the tea party, don't we?
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil, I do cheer, especially when I watch the Dallas Mavericks basketball team. I watch more sports than most of the females I know! It is getting close to our football season. My nephew is a high school coach so I go to some of his games. I also like college. Not as crazy about pro football. My daughter is like your husband--can't believe I get into the games as much as I do!
> ...


 oh, i am so enveyous, we used to go to canton, tx for yrs when we did craft shows, i loved to go there, we bought supplies from venders in bulk, but oh my you just can't see it all, and we haven't been in prob. ten yr. so i can not immagine how much it has grown, oh, when you go be sure to report back. we would spend 4 days there, sometimes you could go to some booths early if they were ready. i tell you, i loved the pavilions at the old mill area. we have talked about going again, just gas is so high and too many sick folk. sorry to jump in your conversation, just couldn't contain myself.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Southern Gal,
My husband and I use to have a booth at Canton over ten years ago. Since I can't walk on unenven ground I am unable to go to Canton. I use to just love it. You met the nicest people there. There is something about crafters. They are fantastic friends. If I ever get one of those fancy motorized chairs, thats the first place I am going.
Its good to see everybody this weekend. Strawberry, I am glad you are getting better. Sam, I haven't forgot the round pattern. I hope to get it in the mail tomorrow.
Everyone who is under the weather, you are in my prayers.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Hey Southern Gal,
> My husband and I use to have a booth at Canton over ten years ago. Since I can't walk on unenven ground I am unable to go to Canton. I use to just love it. You met the nicest people there. There is something about crafters. They are fantastic friends. If I ever get one of those fancy motorized chairs, thats the first place I am going.
> Its good to see everybody this weekend. Strawberry, I am glad you are getting better. Sam, I haven't forgot the round pattern. I hope to get it in the mail tomorrow.
> Everyone who is under the weather, you are in my prayers.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Queenmawmaw what did you have in your booth? you know as many times as went, we still never saw it all, you just can't and i can't imagine how big it is now. i often thought about renting one of theirs just for a bit, one time we stayed in the worst place, its beds were horrid, the first night, we had traveled there and just looked around, so i was trying to sleep and ended up taking the covers and putting them on the floor, it was more comfy than the bed, the next nite, we were exausted i slept like a baby that night, crummy bed and all ;-)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I was in 4-H back in 1963-64. I remember it well. I did knitting and sewing. My grandmother taught me earlier to do both so I decided I would do it in 4-H as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Purple V, your bad times with Penguin makes your good times truly remarkable!! Bet it is also responsible for the twinkle in your eyes!! haha, Have fun at the crochet course!!


Oh we will! Thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I can only crochet a bit, mainly squares, but my cousin, Penguin, has decided that we are going to do a crochet course at her lys. Should be good, but the only problem is when I'm with her she is such a bad influence and I do not behave very well. On my own I'm absolutely perfect! :roll: PurleV
> ...


Any time you like. I'm not far from Heathrow Airport!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I always knit at the footy. I did work on a pair of red, white and blue socks at one game. This is my footy teams colours also. I do socks on magic loop, just ss normally- and hope a heel doesn't need turning during tight games. The reason for the magic loop is it is easy to drop the needle when hands are needed without losing the needles. And voices work whatever your hands are doing!



Maelinde said:


> I've never knitted at a game, as I'm usually so focused on what's happening on the field. I'll have to try it, though, to see if I can keep up with the game and actually knit something nice. Perhaps a hat in Rangers colors - red, white, and blue with a collegiate T done in intarsia. I've never done intarsia before, so it will be a challenge.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> Maelinde,
> I love that concept..."chosen family." It's the perfect way to describe so many people in my life! :thumbup:


I'm fortunate to have many members of my family who I adore, but even more fortunate to have such a large chosen family.

Our very best friends are essentially chosen family and we spend many holidays together by choice.

It is really nice to be able to count my Tea Party friends as chosen family, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh, i am so enveyous, we used to go to canton, tx for yrs when we did craft shows, i loved to go there, we bought supplies from venders in bulk, but oh my you just can't see it all, and we haven't been in prob. ten yr. so i can not immagine how much it has grown, oh, when you go be sure to report back. we would spend 4 days there, sometimes you could go to some booths early if they were ready. i tell you, i loved the pavilions at the old mill area. we have talked about going again, just gas is so high and too many sick folk. sorry to jump in your conversation, just couldn't contain myself.


No worries! It was posted on a public forum, so that makes it fair game!



I've driven by First Monday so many times on the way to my BIL & SIL's house to visit. Even got caught up in the traffic once as we all forgot about First Monday. We have standing offers to stay with them for a weekend if we ever want to go. We just usually spend most of our time crafting with the kids, as they really enjoy it and their parents aren't all that crafty. It's awesome being the weird, fun, & crafty auntie.

I do promise to post a report should I ever find my way to First Monday. I'll even try to take pictures.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Hey Southern Gal,
> My husband and I use to have a booth at Canton over ten years ago. Since I can't walk on unenven ground I am unable to go to Canton. I use to just love it. You met the nicest people there. There is something about crafters. They are fantastic friends. If I ever get one of those fancy motorized chairs, thats the first place I am going.
> Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


Ok - us Texas Tea Party folks need to plan an outing to First Monday once the weather cools down. I could easily get Randy to go, providing we do spend some time with family while there. I might even convince them to join us - they're fun people!

Then, we need to try and go to a Texas Rangers game, and afterwards find a nice place to hang out and knit while having some iced tea and margaritas (or Mojitos if the mood strikes!) Taco Cabana has pretty good margaritas and they're only $1.50 during happy hour 5-7 every day. YUM

Sound like a plan for something in the not so oppressively hot future? :thumbup:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I always knit at the footy. I did work on a pair of red, white and blue socks at one game. This is my footy teams colours also. I do socks on magic loop, just ss normally- and hope a heel doesn't need turning during tight games. The reason for the magic loop is it is easy to drop the needle when hands are needed without losing the needles. And voices work whatever your hands are doing!


True! And since I do loom knitting, it is fairly easy to let the hands do the work while the mind is otherwise occupied. LOL

I think I'll try knitting while watching tomorrow's baseball game to see if I can actually do it. Don't want to waste $35 on a ticket if I'm just going to sit and knit and not catch any of the game. 

Will let you all know how it goes.

And, once again I still haven't gone to bed and it is almost 5:30am. I still have a couple of hours to knit yet to get this charity hat done so I can start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a fun post to try and add on to. Just write your post in the next number and then put the next number down for the next person. Let us try to get everyone a chance to post one before we do multiples. This could be fun!

You know you're addicted to knitting when.........

1. You can't even possibly consider going to bed until you've knitted for at least 2 hours

2.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

But if it doesn't work you always put your knitting away- just because you have doesn't mean you have to do it. I went to bed at 5.30 this morning, up at 8.30. Did sleep for an hour in the chair downstairs this afternoon, now nearly 8pm here


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> But if it doesn't work you always put your knitting away- just because you have doesn't mean you have to do it. I went to bed at 5.30 this morning, up at 8.30. Did sleep for an hour in the chair downstairs this afternoon, now nearly 8pm here


So I'm not the only one. I really can't seem to go to bed when I have knitting I want to do. It also seems that it doesn't bother me. Of course I nap off and on in my chair. Just glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal,
We sold weight loss products called Shape Fast and Easy Trim. I am afraid I am not that proud of this product anymore. The man who was above me in the company turned out to be a con man. And I swallowed hook and line.
We had the booth about six months. It was probably in 1993. We in a covered area by that big gas station on the big hill. If I ever get to go back, its going to be as a customer only. It was alot of hard work and you burned up in the summer and froze in the winter. I would love to get to go and stay all weekend and shop till I drop wit the aide of a wheelchair, of course.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I also tend to knit all night! The dogs are usually asleep and leaving me alone. It is quiet and I just turn something on the TV and knit. My problem is that I neglect so much housework because I would much prefer to knit!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I also tend to knit all night! The dogs are usually asleep and leaving me alone. It is quiet and I just turn something on the TV and knit. My problem is that I neglect so much housework because I would much prefer to knit!


that's not neglect..... that's planned indifference... i have a theory that if you put it on a list, it's okay.... so if you list, dishwasher, laundry, ignore living room except for my knitting chair.... then it's fine and when you go to bed without doing anything to the living room, you get to cross it off the list!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

deemail
Love your reasoning.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

deemail
Makes sense to me.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

deemail said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I also tend to knit all night! The dogs are usually asleep and leaving me alone. It is quiet and I just turn something on the TV and knit. My problem is that I neglect so much housework because I would much prefer to knit!
> ...


I'm using this one. If I can remember it, that is ;-)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

deemail, I love the way you think!!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Another Tomato Recipe...5 cups chopped or ground (thru meat ginder) green or still firm tomatoes....
4 to 5 cups sugar (depends on how sweet your taste).....
Bring to a boil and simmer 15 to 20 minutes......
Remove from burner, Stir in 6 ounce box Fruit Flavored Jello until dissolved........
Ladel into sterile Jelly or pint jars, tighten rings, turn up-side down to cool in a draft-free area.
I usually place in card-board box....
We called this "Depression Jam"..flavor depends on fruit flavor Jello used.
Grape makes it a strange color but good flavor.
Enjoy...Della


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Della said:


> Another Tomato Recipe...5 cups chopped or ground (thru meat ginder) green or still firm tomatoes....
> 4 to 5 cups sugar (depends on how sweet your taste).....
> Bring to a boil and simmer 15 to 20 minutes......
> Remove from burner, Stir in 6 ounce box Fruit Flavored Jello until dissolved........
> ...


I am not sure on the "why" you turn it upside down? (I have not done much with this type of preserve. I have used the rasberry jello to set the rhubarb jams. I dont remember my Mom turning the jar upside down after making any preserve.) I am not trying to be ignorant or anything, I just truly dont know. Is there an advantage to doing this?  :?:


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

When the filling is hot and you turn it upside down for about 15 min, then turn it upright, it seals the jar. This is only good for jams and jellies, preserves, etc. It doesn't seal well enough for other products, to be safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - would you let us know you are ok - i just read about the rioting in london and surrounding area. it would be a comfort to know you are ok.

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - would you let us know you are ok - i just read about the rioting in london and surrounding area. it would be a comfort to know you are ok.
> 
> sam


Yes, Dave, I've been thinking of you all day and praying you and yours are fine.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - would you let us know you are ok - i just read about the rioting in london and surrounding area. it would be a comfort to know you are ok.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What Sam said.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have said you and the lad - hope you are both ok.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and what about our other english friends - ashamedly i do not know the layaout of the english countryside - for instance - where is surry in relation to london? purple v -are you ok? chocolate pom? would just like to know that everyone is ok.

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

queenmawmaw, i am like you, i would like to go back, and just shop for me, not supplies or looking for stuff for the craft bussiness. but i still would be tempted to rent one of their motor chairs, at least when i am so pooped to give me a rest and so i wouldn't miss anything, then go again on my own power. anyone going, wear really good walking shoes, and take a rolling cart with you, i called it my old bag lady cart, i also had bungie cords hooked on, so we didn't have to make so many trips to car and be sure to fix it so you don't loose anything out of it. i remember seeing folks with carts and wagons with dogs, kids or shopping bags being pulled behind. ooooh, but wait till cooler weather. 
Yes, everyone let us know your safe after the rioting in london.
2. you know your addicted to knitting when ... you have projects stuck in vehicals or in every purse, so you don't waste a moment.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Deemail I also like your reasoning and you are a genius


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I also am concerned about our UK frienda so if you all would just drop us a small line from across the pond, we would all feel better. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I have heard from Dave, PurpleV and Penguin and they are all well.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Suttalee.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I have heard from Dave, PurpleV and Penguin and they are all well.


WaaaHooo that is great was Praying for all in the area


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great news about our friends across the pond. Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Praying for all of our uk friends. Stay safe and be well in these troubled times.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos from the Cowboys & Aliens Premiere. They're not ours, we're still having tech issues with the camera and Randy's computer.

The first one is of Randy and me afterwards at dinner.



The second one is our entire group. Randy suggested that we try and take it in a similar pose as would have been done in the late Victorian era - ladies sitting and men standing behind. I'm sitting next to our club's oldest member - she's turning 90 in September, and planning on jumping out of another plane!!!! 
:shock:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll try to get more pictures as we see each other, as most of our friends like to give them to us on a CDRom rather than bog down email. We've got 2 USS Joshua events before the month is out, so hopefully more pics will come.

If you're interested in seeing what us weird Sci-Fi geeks are like, feel free to visit our club's website at http://www.ussjoshua.org

For those who live locally in the D/FW area - you'll recognize the spots we hang out at. If you're local and into Sci-Fi, send me a PM if you'd like to attend any of our events. I think our Sci-Fi auction is in September and I've seen lots of the cool stuff. I've been asked to create more SteamPunk jewelry and some Polymer Clay green man barrettes. I might even donate knitted projects, as we're raising funds for the Joshua Charity Crafters which got an official YES from our Senior Ocifers-er Officers. LOL

Once again it is late and I still have knitting I want to do. Got my Mitten Flexiloom 2 loom set from In the Attic today and the larger one is perfect for preemie hats. Yippee! I love breaking in a new loom. Now I'm up to 29 looms. I had to promise no more looms until we get a house. (crossed my fingers behind my back...hehe) We'll see. :twisted:

Talk to you all on the proper side of the day!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I have heard from Dave, PurpleV and Penguin and they are all well.


Such a relief to hear they're all fine. Praying that will continue.
JuneK


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

So sorry about all the problems across the pond. I pray it is resolved quickly. Lack of money always makes people feel desperate, especially young people. God Bless You All. Conniesews


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

conniesews said:


> So sorry about all the problems across the pond. I pray it is resolved quickly. Lack of money always makes people feel desperate, especially young people. God Bless You All. Conniesews


Thank you. PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, sorry I'm a couple of minutes late, but this weekend's tea trolley has just been loaded up with a sticky preserve, you can help yourself to my receipt at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23992-1.html

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody, sorry I'm a couple of minutes late, but this weekend's tea trolley has just been loaded up with a sticky preserve, you can help yourself to my receipt at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23992-1.html
> 
> ...


Hello to Dave and all Kpers from Oregon this is such a great forum


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! Yes, people are having tough times and I hope we can all work together to fix it little by little!


conniesews said:


> So sorry about all the problems across the pond. I pray it is resolved quickly. Lack of money always makes people feel desperate, especially young people. God Bless You All. Conniesews


----------

